# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe 03/2011



## PCGH_Marco (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

der Feedback-Sammelthread zur Ausgabe 03/2011 startet am 29. Januar. Die  neue "PC Games Hardware"-Ausgabe liegt ab 2. Februar 2011 am Kiosk.  Einige Abonnenten bekommen die PC Games Hardware 2 bis 3 Tage früher.  Schreibt eure Meinung zur PC Games Hardware 03/2011 in diesen Thread und  wählt in der Umfrage eure Lieblingsartikel aus. Die Redaktion der PC  Games Hardware versucht hier, auf Fragen und Anregungen schnell zu  antworten.

Zu den Umfragen:
• Welche Inhalte der Heft-DVD 03/2011 haben Ihnen gefallen?
• Welche Artikel der PC Games Hardware 03/2011 haben euch gefallen?


----------



## defPlaya (29. Januar 2011)

Tolle Ausgabe und super Beitrag mit dem Recyceln, den Pixelschubsern (wie kommt man auf sowas) und der Geschicht Nvidias!


----------



## Shi (30. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Ausgabe, zum immer-wieder-durchlesen


----------



## dny (31. Januar 2011)

wann wird die Premium-Variante versendet?

Ich hab durchs 3 Monats Abo die normale bekommen. Auf der Rechnung stand das die Premium Ausgabe Seperat geliefert wird.


----------



## Painkiller (31. Januar 2011)

Genau so sollte es immer sein! 

- Informative Artikel
- Gute Tests
- Viel Hintergrundwissen 
- Gut strukturiert

Kurz: Perfekt!  Weiter so!


----------



## lol2k (31. Januar 2011)

Interessante Sache! Finds gut, das ihr stellenweise immer wieder etwas optimiert - ob es an der Seite ist (/classic) oder an eurem Magazin!
Wird gekauft - bin gespannt, wie mir das gefallen wird!


----------



## Gamiac (31. Januar 2011)

Bei dem Vergleich zwischen GTX 570 und HD6970 kann meiner Meinung nur die GTX 570 als klarer Sieger hervor gehen .
Mehr Rechenleistung für DX11 , bessere Bildqualität und da nützen auch die Effekthascherischen 2Gb Videospeicher nichts .
Das eine Karte die Mehr Bidqualität zur Verfügung stellt mehr Strom braucht ist auch klar .


----------



## KrHome (31. Januar 2011)

Gamiac schrieb:


> Bei dem Vergleich zwischen GTX 570 und HD6970 kann meiner Meinung nur die GTX 570 als klarer Sieger hervor gehen .
> Mehr Rechenleistung für DX11 , bessere Bildqualität und da nützen auch die Effekthascherischen 2Gb Videospeicher nichts .
> Das eine Karte die Mehr Bidqualität zur Verfügung stellt mehr Strom braucht ist auch klar .


Das hängt doch ganz klar von der persönlichen Präferenz ab. Ich schwanke zur Zeit zwischen der GTX560 und der HD6950. Ich bin sehr auf gute Bildqualität aus, aber es gibt eine Sache die mich noch mehr stört als flimmerndes AF und das ist ein hoher Stromverbrauch. 

Im März gibt's bei mir wieder Jahresabrechnung und wenn ich die Nachzahlung dort sehen werde, weiß ich jetzt schon, dass das Flimmern auf einmal sehr relativ sein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: Gemäß unseren *Messungen* benötigt die HD 6950 im Leerlauf 20W und in BC2 131 Watt. Die GTX 560 Ti kommt auf 16W und 152W. Setzen wir mal spaßeshalber täglich 4h Leerlauf und 2h Zocken an und da man nicht jeden Tag Zeit hat, nehmen wir mal 300 Tage. Damit sieht es wie folgt aus:

20W * 4h * 300T = 24 KW/h * 0,20€ = 4,8€ + 131W * 2h * 300T = 78,6 KW/h * 0,20€ = 15,72€ = *20,52€ für die HD 6950*
16W * 4h * 300T = 19,2 KW/h * 0,20€ = 3,84€ + 152W * 2h * 300T =  91,2 KW/h * 0,20€ = 18,24€ = *22,08€ für die GTX 560 Ti*

Also keine 2 Euro mehr  Selbst wer täglich 5h zockt und nichts anderes mit dem Rechner macht, der zahlt mit der Geforce auf Jahr gerechnet nur rund 7€ mehr. Außer ich habe mich gerade derbe verrechnet.


----------



## Gamiac (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: Gemäß unseren *Messungen* benötigt die HD 6950 im Leerlauf 20W und in BC2 131 Watt. Die GTX 560 Ti kommt auf 16W und 152W. Setzen wir mal spaßeshalber täglich 4h Leerlauf und 2h Zocken an und da man nicht jeden Tag Zeit hat, nehmen wir mal 300 Tage. Damit sieht es wie folgt aus:
> 
> 20W * 4h * 300T = 24 KW/h * 0,20€ = 4,8€ + 131W * 2h * 300T = 78,6 KW/h * 0,20€ = 15,72€ = *20,52€ für die HD 6950*
> 16W * 4h * 300T = 19,2 KW/h * 0,20€ = 3,84€ + 152W * 2h * 300T = 91,2 KW/h * 0,20€ = 18,24€ = *22,08€ für die GTX 560 Ti*
> ...


 
Hilfe mein PC läuft am Tag 12 Stunden davon 3 Spielen .
Im Windows nimmt er mit Pheripherie ca 200 Watt und wenn ich zocke 400 .
Ich traue mich gar nicht das auszurechnen .
Letztes Jahr sind wir auf 80 Euro im Monat hochgestuft worden und hatten da wir nur 9 mal im Jahr zahlten 250 Euro Nachzahlung .
Ich bin mal gespannt was von den 960 euro noch übrig bleibt bei der Jahresabrechnung bzw wieviel wir dieses Jahr drauf legen und hochgestuft werden .

Grüße Mega


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

In deinem Fall sind's auch weitaus mehr, klar. Ich selbst hänge bei 50€ im Monat und komme täglich locker auf 6h Leerlauf. Dafür zocke ich kaum noch (was sich aber Februar/März wieder ändert).


----------



## KrHome (31. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel: [...]


Danke dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, das mal auszurechnen. Seit es Nvidia geschafft hat die neuen Karten Idle sparsam zu kriegen, sind die Unterschiede wohl nichtmehr so gravierend, wie noch bei der HD5000 vs. GF100. 

Wobei mir 150+ Watt unter Last eigentlich echt zuviel ist, auch wenn man die als arbeitender Mensch nur 2 Stunden täglich abruft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2011)

Wie du siehst, reißen es die 150W nicht raus. Die klingen nur auf dem Papier nach viel, in der Praxis ist's aber recht egal solange man nicht 10h täglich zockt. Und wenn, dann sollte man es auch finanzieren können.


----------



## thysol (31. Januar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon auf das CPU Quartett. Leider dauert die Lieferung zu mir etwas laenger da ich in Irland lebe.


----------



## P@tC@sh (31. Januar 2011)

In der Ausgabe 02/2011 gab es auch schon ein Artikel "HD 6900 und GTX 570"(in Bezug auf die News auf der Main"Das Testduel........."),na mal schauen was für Details uns erwarten werden.
                                                                                                                  Die einen Hersteller sollen mal ein bisschen in die Pötte kommen mit ihren Customs HD6970, sprich Lightning, DirectCU,Toxic etc - wird es überhaupt `ne Vapor -X geben?


----------



## ile (31. Januar 2011)

Also, weil ihr ja Feedback zu den neuen "Vergleichsduellen" wolltet:

Tut mir leid, aber die finde ich in der Form wirklich schlecht:

1. Diese bunten Grafiken mit Rot-Grün-Balken finde ich total unübersichtlich und zudem überflüssig, eine Tabelle mit Pluspunkten und Minuspunkten reicht und ist aussagekräftiger.

2. Die Unterteilung in einzelne Abschnitte, die jeweils mit einem fetten Überschriftenkasten eingeleitet werden, finde ich unsinnig: beim Vergleich der 570 mit der 6970 führte das dazu, dass dort, wo es um OC ging, nicht von der Leistungsaufnahme gesprochen wurde und andersherum; dabei gehört das zusammen. Ein Artikel im normalen, bisherigen Layout mit kleinen Unterüberschriften und dann ein Zusammenfassungskasten, wo nochmal die Vor- und Nachteile *komprimiert und auf einen Blick* stehen, ist VIEL besser! Und man kann sehr wohl auch im bekannten Stil sehr tiefgehende Vergleichsartikel schreiben. (Bsp.: Den Chipsatzvergleichskasten finde ich ansprechend, so kann man es auch mit 570 vs. 6970 machen: Viel besser!!!)

3. Der Artikel wirkt zerrissen und zerstückelt. Zudem wird manches einfach 3mal erzählt: Im Fließtext, in der Rot/Grün-Grafik und im Fazit - äh, das brauchts echt nicht, das nimmt nur Platz weg.

Bitte keine derartigen Artikel mehr, euer bisheriges Konzept ist einfach besser. Verbesserungsvorschläge und Innovationen begrüße ich zwar, aber das hier ist meiner Meinung nach eher ein FAIL. 


Ansonsten ist die 03/2011 aber wirklich sehr gut geworden! 

EDIT: Cooles CPU-Quartett!!!


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (31. Januar 2011)

ich hab jetz auch endlich zugegriffen nachdem ich im forum schon ne umfrage am laufen hatte. wohn ja in der schweiz und hab mir jetz ne club 3d gtx 570 für 379 chf ( ca 296 eus) bestellt , ist zwar referenz aber das wird schon passen. war die günstigste und die anderen referenz hätten bis zu 40 chf mehr gekostet. also in 2 tagen heist es andaddeln, werd mir aber den artikel in der print wohl trotzdem genau durchlesen.


----------



## dny (1. Februar 2011)

Netter Fehler auf Seite 72 

Unten werden ja legendäre Intel Cpu's aufgelistet.

Und da hat sich ganz unauffällig ein AMD Phenom II X6 1100T reingeschlichen^^


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Fehler ist. Die Leiste beginnt einige Seiten vorher und darin werden sowohl Intel- als auch AMD-Prozessoren gelistet.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2011)

Kein Fehler. Es steht ja dabei, warum er in der Liste ist: Er ist AMDs höchstgetakteter Sechskerner und dabei sehr günstig. Dass die Teile meist ohne Probleme 4 GHz schaffen, wird noch nicht mal erwähnt. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Chris (1. Februar 2011)

Genau, es geht um legendäre Prozessoren allgemein, also von AMD und Intel. Insgesamt sind es zehn Intel-CPUs und sechs AMD-CPUs, was vor allem daran liegt, dass AMD später in den Markt eingetreten ist.


----------



## Z28LET (1. Februar 2011)

Ich freue mich schon!
Morgen wird sie direkt gekauft. Übrigens das letzte mal, ab März bin ich Abonnent. 

Es sind ja wieder einige Interessante Themen vorhanden.


----------



## DAkuma (1. Februar 2011)

Warum Rome:TW ? Das war doch erst in der letzten PcGames-ausgabe samt Mods.

Hättet ihr nich lieber die Heroes of Might and Magic 5-Addons nehmen können? Hätte ich sinnvoller gefunden...so wirds wohl nur Heft ohne DVD für mich.

Feedback zum Heft sobald ichs morgen hab.


----------



## christian.pitt (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Dieses Grafikkarten-Vergleichs-Special auf Seite 11 mit den Bildern, finde ich persönlich relativ sinnlos.
Dadurch dass die Bilder so klein sind, erkennt man fast keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelen Grafikstufen....
Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn ihr nicht nur einen Bildausschnitt gemacht, sondern auch ins Bild hineingezoomt hättet...

Aber ansonsten echt super Ausgabe!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wie du siehst, reißen es die 150W nicht raus. Die klingen nur auf dem Papier nach viel, in der Praxis ist's aber recht egal solange man nicht 10h täglich zockt. Und wenn, dann sollte man es auch finanzieren können.



Die hohe Spitzenleistung erfordert aber auch entsprechend teurere Netzteile (ggf. noch mit Effizienzeinbußen im idle Betrieb) und, wenn man seine Ohren schonen will, aufwendige Kühlung. Das kostet am Ende mehr, als der Verbrauch selbst.



PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Genau, es geht um legendäre Prozessoren allgemein, also von AMD und Intel. Insgesamt sind es zehn Intel-CPUs und sechs AMD-CPUs, was vor allem daran liegt, dass AMD später in den Markt eingetreten ist.



Ihr könnt AMD-Fanboys einfach auf die Liste der größten Flops verweisen, die ist auch fast Intel-only 


Ansonsten Feedback:

S.17 Aufrüsten: Ein Quantifizierung des Nutzens wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. Eine SSD merkt man sicherlich häufiger, als eine Killer NIC. Von einem leisen Kühler mal ganz zu schweigen.

S.27 Radeon-Treiber: Differnzbilder ohne Angabe zur Ausgangsdarstellung sind kaum interpretierbar

S.29 560TI: Es wäre nett, wenn ihr in Zukunft mehr Vergleichswerte zur Leistungsaufnahme geben könntet. (ggf. im Rahmen eines Specials auch eine Datenbank mit alten Karten erstellen) Ich persönlich möchte nur eine möglichste effiziente Karte kaufen, ich möchte auch möglichst das aktuelle Verbrauchsniveau halten (unzählige "Reicht mein Netzteil?" oder "Reicht meine Kühlung noch?" Threads sagen mir, dass ich nicht allein bin) - und da es soviele Messmethoden wie Tester gibt, ist es schwer, aus anderen Quellen einen Vergleichswert zu ermitteln.

S.32 folgende/DUELL: Imho ne Schnappsidee. Die Balkenreferenz erscheint oft unangemessen, ein Vergleich zu weiteren Produkten fehlt, Informationen tauchen in Text, Balken, Stichppunkt und ggf. noch Screenshotform aus - das ganze ist eine einzige Verschwendung von Platz bzw. enthält Informationen vor. Der einzige Pluspunkt (man selektiv einzelne Aspekte lesen) sollte für Kaufinteressierte egal sein, denn die paar Informationen ließt man eh komplett, ehe man sich entscheidet)

S.44 NV30: Ich hätte mir zwei Sätze zu den Unterschieden zwischen DX9a und b gewünscht. Zwar werden "Besonderheiten" angesprochen, aber dass die Karten optional eine höhere Qualität als die Radeons ebenso beherrschten, wie eine bei gleicher Qualität höhere Recheneffizienz, bleibt (wie so oft) unerwähnt. Imho ist es aber ein wichtiger Unterschied, ob eine Architektur floppt, weil sie gar nichts kann, oder weil sie floppt, weil sie zuviel können möchte und die Software zu 100% für den primitiveren, aber auch brutaleren Konkurrenten optimiert wird.

S.44 NV40: Die ersten PCI-E Karten gehörten zur Gf5 Generation

S.48 Benchmarks: Wieso habt ihr unterschiedliche Plattformen verwendet? Ein Test mit durchgängig z.B. C2Q wäre schön gewesen. Lob an der Stelle: Eine so wertneutrale, aber vollständige Schilderung der G92 Zeit sieht man selten.

S.59 Fusion vs. Atom: Die Auswahl der Plattformen und Benchmarks finde ich misraten.
3 von 6 Testsystemen sind hoffnungslos veraltet. Zugegeben: Neo musste rein - aber gleich zwei Systeme der ersten Atom-Generation? Und dann beziehen sich Text und Fazit auch noch primär auf diese EOL Fossilien, die schon zur Vorstellung Anno2008 als veraltete Plattform galten? Zudem nimmt der vertretene Hauptgegner des Zacate (D510 - d.h. eigentlich wäre es der D525) an der Hälfte der Verbrauchstest nicht Teil, die Leistungstests ergeben kein abschließendes Bild. Ein Verbrauchstest unter Volllast (Kühlungsdimensionierung!) fehlt komplett, der Idle-Test ist nur eingeschränkt nutzbar, da Boards unterschiedlicher Ausstattung getestet wurden (was einige W ausmachen kann) und das Zacate-System gar nicht erst angegeben wird. Schlichtweg falsch ist, dass der IMC des Atom kein DDR3 unterstützt, entsprechende Boards gibts sogar von Intel selbst. (auch das macht natürlich wieder 1-2W aus)
Ein Glück, dass bis zum Atom-Refresh diesen Sommer eh nur AMD mit einer brauchbaren IGP aufwarten kann, aber das wusste man auch schon vor diesem Test 

S. 63 HD3000-Test: Sehr schön, dass ihr so viele und auch alte Spiele getestet habt . Der 13/14" Markt wird heiß dieses Jahr...

S. 65 SLI: Weniger schön, dass der Vorteil des NF200 nur postuliert, nicht aber getestet wurde. Dazu gibts viele Meinungen und zu wenig Tests.

S.66 AVX: Eure Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Neu Befehlssätze werden meist mit 1-2 Jahen Verzögerung von den ersten Spielen genutzt. Euer "nach 8 Jahren ist es erst Pflicht"-Vergleich entspricht in etwa "kauft DX9 Grafikkarten, die sind noch mindestens 3 Jahre aktuell". Anm.: Tippfehler beim SSE-Einführungs-Datum.

S.70 Super7: Ich war da zwar noch neu in der Szene, aber mir ist das Ding vor allem als "man braucht für den FSB trotzdem ein neues Mainboard und dann läufts nicht mal" in Erinnerung geblieben. Sicher, dass viele Anwender sich den Pentium II "ersparten" und nur vom Hörensagen her über den 440BX schwärmen? 

S.71 _____: Die Einführung des ersten Multithread-fähigen Desktop-Prozessors ist wohl ein "Meilenstein", gerade mit Blick auf die später von euch erwähnte vom Start Weg gute Dualcore-Unterstützung, die er ermöglichte. Außerdem klammert ihr mit Northwood immerhin 3-4 Jahre Netburst aus (und darunter die einzigen 2, die der Beachtung wert sind  )

S.76 Drehzahl: Danke der Aufklärung. Nach der Art eurer "%"-Angabe hatte ich iirc min. 3mal vergeblich gefragt. (schade, dass die Messpunkte weiterhin so liegen, dass direkte Vergleiche weiterhin nur eingeschränkt möglich sind und dass Standardempflungen wie die BSpro weiterhin fehlen)

S.81: Wer Lüftersteuerungen testet und die maximale, aber nicht die minimale Spannung mist und mit keinem Wort auf die automatischen Regelmöglichkeiten nahezu aller Testprobanden (außer Platz4 - und dem Sieger...) eingeht, der hat imho den Sinn einer Lüftersteuerung noch nicht vollständig verstanden. Sorry, aber ist so. Ihr behandelt die Dinger wie eine Kombination aus Frontbeleuchtung und Vorwiederstand.

S.85 UEFI: "Das bleibt gleich/Das ändert sich" - was mich brennenst interessiert, wenn am grundlegensten Funktionselement, DER Grundlage von "IBM-compatible" rumgefuscht wird, dann ist das die Kompatibilität. Ich mag da ne Seltenheit werden, aber mich hätten ein paar Worte zu Themen wie "funktionieren Bootdisks weiterhin?" (in dem Zusammenhang: Was kann die intergrierte Shell? Von wo kann ich Sachen laden? Gibt es Kopierfunktionen?,...), "können alle -auch sehr alte- Betriebssystem wie bisher genutzt werden?"

S.88 Schrott: Netter Artikel. Mit sowas kann man ein Heft vom Online-Schrott abheben 

S.99 Downsampling: Der Zusammenhang zu 120Hz ist mir nicht ganz klar geworden. Ich denke Downsampling läuft Grafikkartenintern ab? Sollten 120Hz Monitore dann nicht mit 120Hz DS laufen?

S.102 Nutzer-Typen: Ich mag aus der Art schlagen, aber ich nutze meine Makrotasten primär hier im Forum und gar nicht in Spielen, mag keine Beleuchtung, brauche keine Anschlüsse (erst recht nicht USB-Sound) und einen deutlichen Druckpunkt schätze ich wenn dann beim spielen, fürs tippen würde ich mir ein paar lineare Brownies für flüsterleises Arbeiten und entspannte Finger wünschen. (nur so als Anregung: Einen Absatz darauf zu verwenden, anderen Leuten zu erzählen, was gut für sie ist, geht schnell nach hinten los)

S.106 Praxiseindruck: Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir die neuen Bewertungen noch wesentlich subjektiver vorkommen, als die bisherigen. Das mag an mangelndem Wissen liegen, aber vielleicht solltet ihr das als Anregung für einen Wissensartikel nehmen. Denn das "Duette als solche zu erkennen sind" erscheint erstmal trivial, warum nur "alternative" (in sich ein sehr dehnbahrer Begriff) Instrumente "ohne Probleme räumlich getrennt werden"(??) ist nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar und Angaben wie "Klavier steht hinter dem Höhrer" und "Gesang zwei Meter nach hinten gerückt" (sicher, dass es nicht 1,8m sind?) sind auch nicht ganz selbsterklärend (bzw. deuten Virtual-Sourroundfähigkeiten an, die sich manch einer -kontrolliert- wünschen würde) 
Die Grundcharacteristikangaben sind dagegen ein Fortschritt, mir fehlt aber weiterhin ein Wort zu Linearität und Frequenzbereich.


So. Weiter bin ich noch nicht, aber der Spieleschätzeartikel kann sich eines kritischen Blickes sicher sein.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (2. Februar 2011)

*@ ruyven_macaran*

Wegen 20-25% mehr Peak ein deutlich teureres Netzteil? Nein, sicher nicht. Ein gescheites 450er reicht, egal ob HD 6950 oder GTX 560 Ti.


> S.66 AVX: Eure Argumentation kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Neu Befehlssätze werden meist mit 1-2 Jahen Verzögerung von den ersten Spielen genutzt. Euer "nach 8 Jahren ist es erst Pflicht"-Vergleich entspricht in etwa "kauft DX9 Grafikkarten, die sind noch mindestens 3 Jahre aktuell". Anm.: Tippfehler beim SSE-Einführungs-Datum.


Es ging darum, wann AVX zwingend (!) nötig ist. Und falls es dir möglich ist: SSE3 gibt's seit dem Prescott (2004) und SSE4 seit den Penryns (Ende 2007/Anfang 2008). Da du von 1-2 Jahren sprichst: Welche Spiele nutzen SSE3/4, die im genannten Zeitraum nach der Einführung auf den Markt kamen?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. Februar 2011)

Das Quartett ist richtig geil geworden 
Ich bin echt positiv überrascht!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.44 NV30: Ich hätte mir zwei Sätze zu den Unterschieden zwischen DX9a und b gewünscht. Zwar werden "Besonderheiten" angesprochen, aber dass die Karten optional eine höhere Qualität als die Radeons ebenso beherrschten, wie eine bei gleicher Qualität höhere Recheneffizienz, bleibt (wie so oft) unerwähnt. Imho ist es aber ein wichtiger Unterschied, ob eine Architektur floppt, weil sie gar nichts kann, oder weil sie floppt, weil sie zuviel können möchte und die Software zu 100% für den primitiveren, aber auch brutaleren Konkurrenten optimiert wird.


Der Artikel ist mit Absicht weniger technisch gehalten und überdies zeigte auch die Nutzung von DX9.0a (b war weniger mächtig und auf die X800-Reihe mit ihrem leicht erhöhten Instruktionslimit etc. abgestimmt), dass die „Besonderheiten” (nämlich extreme Registerknappheit gepaart mit stallender Pipeline durch in-Loop-TMUs) die Leistungsfähigkeit arg bremsten. Das alles hätte weitere Erklärungen und Diagramme erfordert und dafür war leider kein Platz - man könnte ein ganze Sonderheft damit füllen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.44 NV40: Die ersten PCI-E Karten gehörten zur Gf5 Generation


Richtig. 2004.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.48 Benchmarks: Wieso habt ihr unterschiedliche Plattformen verwendet? Ein Test mit durchgängig z.B. C2Q wäre schön gewesen.


61 Karten brauchen ihre Zeit, da mussten wir ein wenig parallel arbeiten. Außerdem gab es arge Probleme beim durchaus gestarteten Versuch, einen C2Q auf dem Asrock-Board zum Laufen zu bewegen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lob an der Stelle: Eine so wertneutrale, aber vollständige Schilderung der G92 Zeit sieht man selten.


Danke.


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Februar 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> Dieses Grafikkarten-Vergleichs-Special auf Seite 11 mit den Bildern, finde ich persönlich relativ sinnlos.
> Dadurch dass die Bilder so klein sind, erkennt man fast keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelen Grafikstufen....
> ...




Die Bilder sind massiv hineingezoomt (150 oder 200 Prozent) - leider gehen im Druck die Details verloren. 






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.59 Fusion vs. Atom: Die Auswahl der Plattformen und Benchmarks finde ich misraten.
> 3 von 6 Testsystemen sind hoffnungslos veraltet. Zugegeben: Neo musste  rein - aber gleich zwei Systeme der ersten Atom-Generation? Und dann  beziehen sich Text und Fazit auch noch primär auf diese EOL Fossilien,  die schon zur Vorstellung Anno2008 als veraltete Plattform galten? Zudem  nimmt der vertretene Hauptgegner des Zacate (D510 - d.h. eigentlich  wäre es der D525) an der Hälfte der Verbrauchstest nicht Teil, die  Leistungstests ergeben kein abschließendes Bild. Ein Verbrauchstest  unter Volllast (Kühlungsdimensionierung!) fehlt komplett, der Idle-Test  ist nur eingeschränkt nutzbar, da Boards unterschiedlicher Ausstattung  getestet wurden (was einige W ausmachen kann) und das Zacate-System gar  nicht erst angegeben wird. Schlichtweg falsch ist, dass der IMC des Atom  kein DDR3 unterstützt, entsprechende Boards gibts sogar von Intel selbst. (auch das macht natürlich wieder 1-2W aus)
> Ein Glück, dass bis zum Atom-Refresh diesen Sommer eh nur AMD mit einer  brauchbaren IGP aufwarten kann, aber das wusste man auch schon vor  diesem Test .




Wir haben die alten Atom-CPUs verwendet, da sie bereits weit verbreitet sind - nur so lässt sich die Frage beantworten, ob sich ein Upgrade von einem alten Atom-Netbook auf ein Fusion-Netbook lohnt. Außerdem: Meckern kann ja jeder, welche CPUs hättest du denn zum Vergleich genommen. Bite berücksichtige, dass es diese auch in Desktop-Mainboard-Form verfügbar sein müssen - Notebooks und Mainboards lassen sich ja wegen unterschiedlicher Komponenten und (besonders) Netzteile nicht vergleichen. Mach doch einfach mal eine Liste mit Boards, die du für den Vergleich für geeignet hältst.

Außerdem wirst du sicher verstehen, dass wir Atom, Nile und Fusion unterschiedliche Mainboards verwenden *mussten*.


----------



## Menthe (2. Februar 2011)

Mensch Mensch, hab extra die Ausgabe "vorbestellt" gehabt. Und dann ist sie nicht mal früher da 
Naja, ich hoffe mal das sie heute Abend da ist.


----------



## Bumbaclot (2. Februar 2011)

Kommen die Premium Hefte nicht mit der Post? Weil die ist bei uns schon durch , ohne die Premium abzuliefern


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Hallo alle miteinander!
> 
> Dieses Grafikkarten-Vergleichs-Special auf Seite 11 mit den Bildern, finde ich persönlich relativ sinnlos.
> Dadurch dass die Bilder so klein sind, erkennt man fast keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelen Grafikstufen....
> ...





PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind massiv hineingezoomt (150 oder 200 Prozent) - leider gehen im Druck die Details verloren.



Wir haben in den vergangenen Monaten viel auf diesem Gebiet experimentiert und nun eine Lösung gefunden. Diese findet sich auf Seite 33 in der neuen Ausgabe. Das ist das Maximum, was uns die Druckerei nicht um die Ohren wirft – und man sieht etwas. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Freakless08 (2. Februar 2011)

christian.pitt schrieb:


> Dieses Grafikkarten-Vergleichs-Special auf Seite 11 mit den Bildern, finde ich persönlich relativ sinnlos.
> Dadurch dass die Bilder so klein sind, erkennt man fast keine Unterschiede zwischen den einzelen Grafikstufen....


Auch sind einige Bilder mehr reingezoomt als andere auf der Seite.
Man hätte sich für eins entscheiden sollen wobei die "Komplettbilder" (wie z.B. Crysis) in dem Format wirklich unnütz sind.


----------



## yamo (2. Februar 2011)

Wieder eine sehr gelungene Ausgabe!
Fragen hätte ich an Raff bzgl. des Videos der Evga Hydro Copper und Crysis im DS.
Auf welchen Settings (ingame/Nvidia Inspector) lief das, kamen evtl. Mods und Ultrahighconfig hinzu?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Februar 2011)

Ahoi!

Das war _Crysis Warhead_ "vanilla" unter D3D9. Ohne Mods, nur mit Downsampling. 3.840 x 2.160 Pixel inkl. 16:1 AF (Q) knüppeln in diesem Spiel selbst eine GTX 580 OC in den Fps-Keller. Da ist dein SLI-Gespann besser dran. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## yamo (2. Februar 2011)

Moin 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. DS unter DX9 kann ich bei meinem tollen Samsung leider vergessen.
Der verweigert sich sämtlichen DS-Versuchen. Mit einem frickeligen Eizo Treiber gehts zwar, dann ist aber 3D Vision hinüber... Mit dem SSAA-Tool funzt aber DX10 manchmal (werde ich gleich im entsprechenden Fred posten wegen OT). Da gehen die 580ér (1900/2100MHz) auf 3300x2160 ganz gut ab, wenn man es mit dem Inspector nicht so übertreibt.


----------



## spockilein (2. Februar 2011)

Was seid Ihr denn Für Papierfalter in der Redaktion?
Da vertrau ich Euren Test von Internetsicherheitspaketen in der letzten PCGH und Kauf zum ersten mal so ein Programm. Natürlich den Testsieger. Und jetzt bringt Ihr es als Vollverrsion. Skandal! Arglistige Täuschung! Bildzeitung!
Oder kann ich mit den Code einen bestehende Lizend verlängern?


----------



## vAro (2. Februar 2011)

Hervorragende Ausgabe!
Ein einfaches Blättern ist schon gar nicht mehr möglich, weil man überall hängen bleibt und das Lesen einer einzelnen Ausgabe wird zum Stundenakt. Sowas liebe ich! 

Der Vergleich GTX 570 vs 6970 ist deluxe! Den muss man einfach am Stück verschlingen.

Weiter so!


Grüße,
vAro


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Februar 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr denn Für Papierfalter in der Redaktion?
> Da vertrau ich Euren Test von Internetsicherheitspaketen in der letzten PCGH und Kauf zum ersten mal so ein Programm. Natürlich den Testsieger. Und jetzt bringt Ihr es als Vollverrsion. Skandal! Arglistige Täuschung! Bildzeitung!
> Oder kann ich mit den Code einen bestehende Lizend verlängern?



Soweit ich weiß, kannst du mit dem Code ab Eingabe 180 Tage lang das Programm nutzen, schlimmstenfalls halt nach einer Deinstallation deiner vorher lizenzierten Ausgabe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ ruyven_macaran*
> 
> Wegen 20-25% mehr Peak ein deutlich teureres Netzteil? Nein, sicher nicht. Ein gescheites 450er reicht, egal ob HD 6950 oder GTX 560 Ti.



Und ein 350 oder 400W? 

25% mehr Peakleistung erforden 25% mehr Netzteil. Das viele Leute hoffnungslos überdimensionierte Netzteile für kleine Systeme kaufen, mit denen man dann auch größere betreiben könnte, ist keine Entschuldigung. Denn die gleichen Leute werden bei einem großen System genauso überdimensionieren und ein 600W kaufen 



> Es ging darum, wann AVX zwingend (!) nötig ist.



Es ging darum, wann AVX für Spieler interessant ist und das sollte wohl ab dem Moment, ab dem Spiele es einsetzen, der Fall sein - nicht erst, wenn sie es zwingend vorraussetzen, oder?
Zitat:
"Für Spieler ist ist AVX-Unterstützung kein Kriterium"



> Und falls es dir möglich ist: SSE3 gibt's seit dem Prescott (2004) und SSE4 seit den Penryns (Ende 2007/Anfang 2008). Da du von 1-2 Jahren sprichst: Welche Spiele nutzen SSE3/4, die im genannten Zeitraum nach der Einführung auf den Markt kamen?



Wenn ihr in Interviews nicht danach fragt, wer dann? 
In der Tat kann ich keinerlei Informationen zu den Befehlssätzen aktueller Spiele finden, weswegen ich grob die Zeiten von MMX, SSE1 und SSE2 übernommen habe. Mein Hauptkritikpunkt war auch nicht die Jahreszahl, sondern eben "ist kein Kriterum; bis Titel erschein, die AVX vorrausetzen..."
Frei nach dem Motto: Wenn Crysis eine Joysticksteuerung anbieten würde, dann bräuchte man auch heute noch keine Maus.





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> 61 Karten brauchen ihre Zeit, da mussten wir ein wenig parallel arbeiten. Außerdem gab es arge Probleme beim durchaus gestarteten Versuch, einen C2Q auf dem Asrock-Board zum Laufen zu bewegen.



Schade 

Aber die Auswahl an guten AGP-FSB1333 Boards ist zugegebenermaßen dürftig.



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Wir haben die alten Atom-CPUs verwendet, da sie bereits weit verbreitet sind - nur so lässt sich die Frage beantworten, ob sich ein Upgrade von einem alten Atom-Netbook auf ein Fusion-Netbook lohnt.



Ahso,
Da ihr keine Netbooks, nicht die Mobileversionen der CPUs und keine typischen Netbook-Anwendungen getestet habt und man bei neuen Netbooks das Komplettpaket nicht außer achten lassen sollte, habe ich den ganzen Test eher in Richtung HT/Surf-PC-Tauglichkeit und allgemeinen Plattformvergleich interpretiert. Da wären dann eher aktuelle Konkurrenten von Bedeutung.



> Außerdem: Meckern kann ja jeder, welche CPUs hättest du denn zum Vergleich genommen. Bite berücksichtige, dass es diese auch in Desktop-Mainboard-Form verfügbar sein müssen - Notebooks und Mainboards lassen sich ja wegen unterschiedlicher Komponenten und (besonders) Netzteile nicht vergleichen. Mach doch einfach mal eine Liste mit Boards, die du für den Vergleich für geeignet hältst.



Atom D525 pur (und ohne große Wifi,... Ausstattung - aber mit DDR3):
Gigabyte GA-D525TUD, NM10 (PC3-6400U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Intel Innovation Series D525MW, NM10 (dual PC3-6400S DDR3) (BOXD525MW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Atom D525 ion (den GMA ist eben sehr beschränkt):
ASUS AT5IONT-I, NM10 (dual PC3-6400S DDR3) (90-MIBDJ0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(Atom NXXX optional, da alt und schwach - aber recht sparsam und eben Netbook-lahm: Intel Essential Series D945GSEJT, i945GSE (PC2-5300S DDR2 SO-DIMM) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder MSI IM-945GSE, i945GSE (PC2-5300S DDR2 SO-DIMM) (9830-010R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 20pin, imho zählt die Art der Stromversorgung aber zum Verbrauch einer Plattform dazu und sich anbietende pico-NTs verwenden die gleiche Primärquelle)
C7/Epia inkl. HDTV Decoder
VIA EPIA EX15000G, CX700M2 (PC2-4200U DDR2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland (gibt eine Reihe anderer, quasi identischer)
+ Neo wie gehabt
+ 350 wie gehabt

Primär hätte ich mir aber mehr Benchmarks gewünscht. Alte Spiele, Anwendungsbenchmarks, Flash&Java, Verbrauchsmessungen unter verschiedener Belastung. Es ist nunmal der Test einer komplett neuen Plattform. Für Spieler nicht ganz so interessant, wie Sandy Bridge, aber nicht minder komplex. Eine Bewertung des Multitaskverhaltens wäre spätestens bei erscheinden der Single-Core Zacate ein wichtiger Punkt.



> Außerdem wirst du sicher verstehen, dass wir Atom, Nile und Fusion unterschiedliche Mainboards verwenden *mussten*.



Nö, von PCGH Redakteuren erwarte ich geschickten Umgang mit Umgang mit Lötkolben und Microcode Progarmmierung 
Ungünstig bei den Boards ist halt, dass die Atom Platine mit mehr Zusatzfunktionen ausgestattet ist, als die Konkurrenz und das ihr den Verbrauch von nur einem (unbekannten) der 3 Zacate Boards gemessen habt. Bei ein Bandbreite von 10W im idle können die 2-3-4-5W, die zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern und Modellen einen gewichtigen Unterschied machen und dann kommt noch die üppige DDR2 Bestückung oben drauf.

Wie gesagt: Die aktuelle Atom-D-Generation ist aufgrund der GMA sowieso ein wenig interessanter Krüppel, aber sobald ein Refresh mit was HD2000-ähnlichem erscheint, wäre ein großer Vergleichstest mit mehreren Platinen und -soweit die beide auf Platinen erscheinen- D- und N-Versionen nett.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So. Weiter bin ich noch nicht, aber der Spieleschätzeartikel kann sich eines kritischen Blickes sicher sein.



Jetzt durchgelesen und eigentlich nur eine Anmerkung: Falsches OS.
XP ist dem Umfang zwar angemessen, weil relativ einfach - aber mal ehrlich: XP installier ich mir zum Spielen doch lieber als echtes 2.OS, da hab ich mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Leistung und ein Not-OS, falls sich 7 mal verabschiedet.
Wo man an ohne Virtualisierung oder Retro-Rechner an seine Grenzen gerät: Win9x-3D-Titel. Wie sieht es mit Joystick-Support under DOS aus? Oder mit Auflösungen >SVGA? Gibt es VESA Treiber für die virtuellen Karten? ...


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Aber die Auswahl an guten AGP-FSB1333 Boards ist zugegebenermaßen dürftig.



Der Quervergleich GF6800U AGP vs. PCIe zwischen beiden Systemen ergab einen Unterschied von weniger als 2%, die Vergleichbarkeit ist also im Hinblick auf die meist deutlich langsameren AGP-Modelle ziemlich brauchbar. (Sonst hätten wir's nicht gemacht).


----------



## Daniel_M (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ahso,
> Da ihr keine Netbooks, nicht die Mobileversionen der CPUs und keine typischen Netbook-Anwendungen getestet habt und man bei neuen Netbooks das Komplettpaket nicht außer achten lassen sollte, habe ich den ganzen Test eher in Richtung HT/Surf-PC-Tauglichkeit und allgemeinen Plattformvergleich interpretiert. Da wären dann eher aktuelle Konkurrenten von Bedeutung.
> 
> Atom D525 pur (und ohne große Wifi,... Ausstattung - aber mit DDR3):
> ...




Bitte keine nicht verfügbaren Boards vorschlagen. Außerdem fürchte ich, dass der von dir mehrfach genannte D525 nur wenig schneller als der D510, den wir verwendet haben, ist. Bei dieser CPU-Größenordnung kommt es eher auf Architektur, Cache, integrierte Grafikeinheit etc. an, als auf 120 MHz mehr CPU-Takt.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Primär hätte ich mir aber mehr Benchmarks gewünscht. Alte Spiele, Anwendungsbenchmarks, Flash&Java, Verbrauchsmessungen unter verschiedener Belastung. Es ist nunmal der Test einer komplett neuen Plattform. Für Spieler nicht ganz so interessant, wie Sandy Bridge, aber nicht minder komplex. Eine Bewertung des Multitaskverhaltens wäre spätestens bei erscheinden der Single-Core Zacate ein wichtiger Punkt.



Das Ansprechverahlten ist drin. Eine Singlecore-APU stand zum Test nicht zur Verfügung.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, von PCGH Redakteuren erwarte ich geschickten Umgang mit Umgang mit Lötkolben und Microcode Progarmmierung
> Ungünstig bei den Boards ist halt, dass die Atom Platine mit mehr Zusatzfunktionen ausgestattet ist, als die Konkurrenz und das ihr den Verbrauch von nur einem (unbekannten) der 3 Zacate Boards gemessen habt. Bei ein Bandbreite von 10W im idle können die 2-3-4-5W, die zwischen verschiedenen Herstellern und Modellen einen gewichtigen Unterschied machen und dann kommt noch die üppige DDR2 Bestückung oben drauf.




Die zusätzlichen Mainboard-Funktionen haben wir selbstverständlich im BIOS deaktiviert.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Die aktuelle Atom-D-Generation ist aufgrund der GMA sowieso ein wenig interessanter Krüppel, aber sobald ein Refresh mit was HD2000-ähnlichem erscheint, wäre ein großer Vergleichstest mit mehreren Platinen und -soweit die beide auf Platinen erscheinen- D- und N-Versionen nett.




Klar ist der Vergleich zwischen Fusion und der kommenden Atom-Generation interessant, aber ich hoffe du verstehst, dass wir keine Produkte testen, die es noch gar nicht gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (2. Februar 2011)

spockilein schrieb:


> Was seid Ihr denn Für Papierfalter in der Redaktion?
> Da vertrau ich Euren Test von Internetsicherheitspaketen in der letzten PCGH und Kauf zum ersten mal so ein Programm. Natürlich den Testsieger. Und jetzt bringt Ihr es als Vollverrsion. Skandal! Arglistige Täuschung! Bildzeitung!
> Oder kann ich mit den Code einen bestehende Lizend verlängern?



Du kannst den Code auch später verwenden.

Marco


----------



## spockilein (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Du kannst den Code auch später verwenden.
> 
> Marco


  Das ist dann doch mal Stark.  Da nehm ich den Papierfalter zurück und befördere Euch zu Papierbeschreiber.
Übrigens: Das F-Secure ist das erste Paket, welches überzeugt. Vor allen bei der Leistung merkt man es nicht. Ich habe Win7 extra neu aufgesetzt. Gerade beim Winstart bzw. beim kopieren.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst den Code auch später verwenden.
> 
> Marco



Naja aber man kann den code doch nicht für die 2012er Ausgabe verwenden, oder doch?
Aber ich finde diese "halb-jahres-lizenz" einfach klasse! (hätte mir schon fast die vollversin gekauft )


----------



## Pokerclock (2. Februar 2011)

Der Test zu den Soundsystem ist sehr gut gelungen. Die Abkehr vom stupiden Hochton-, Mittelton-, Bass-Bewertungssystem war dringend erforderlich und bietet jetzt auch mit dem Bezug zu den unterschiedlichen Musik-Genre einen wesentlich besseren Überblick und eine treffsichere Beratung. 

Hat sich scheinbar gelohnt mal frisches Blut schreiben zu lassen und der "dr" hat das zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.


----------



## DAkuma (2. Februar 2011)

So durchgelesen, fand ich wieder top das Heft 

Einzig warum ihr Rome TW bzw. die selben VV wie die letzte PcGames genommen habt, müsste mir mal einer erklären. Den sinn dahinter versteh ich net


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Bitte keine nicht verfügbaren Boards vorschlagen.



Bis auf das MSI (unter "optional" und mit Alternative erwähnt) sind alle als verfügbar gelistet. Das es nicht immer bei großen Shops ist, sei mir verziehen - aber ich kann nichts dafür, wenn Alternate&Co einen Bogen um Epia machen und man Nieschenprodukte bei Nieschenanbietern bestellen muss.



> Außerdem fürchte ich, dass der von dir mehrfach genannte D525 nur wenig schneller als der D510, den wir verwendet haben, ist. Bei dieser CPU-Größenordnung kommt es eher auf Architektur, Cache, integrierte Grafikeinheit etc. an, als auf 120 MHz mehr CPU-Takt.



Mir geht auch nicht so sehr um die 120MHz Takt, "+8%" kann ich selber rechnen (für eine allgemeine Aussage wie "Atom ist langsamer" solltet ihr dass dann aber auch machen, weswegen ich prinzipiell einen Vergleich zwischen den schnellsten CPUs einer Plattform vorschlage. Das der schnellste AMD schneller als die B-Riege von Intel ist, ist eine nur eingeschränkt informative Messung).
Ich hab  die Boards ausgewählt, weil sie zur aktuellen Generation gehören und mit einem aktuellem Speicherinterface rausgesucht. Ihr könnt auch einen 510 mit DDR3 finden - wenn ihr einen findet. Aber eine alte CPU mit niedrigerem Takt auf einer alten Platine zu nehmen und dann über die Produktreihe allgemein zu schreiben, sie würde kein DDR3 unterstützten und wäre merklich langsamer, das ist unfair. (20% Rückstand/ 3% Vorsprung des Atoms verwandlen sich in 12% Rückstand/13% Vorsprung und damit im zu einem leichten GEsamtvorsprung, wenn man von einem 8% schnelleren Modell ausgeht. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die Rechnung allgemein hinhaut, aber ein "Test" unterscheidet sich von einer Behauptung eben darin, dass man misst und sich nicht an Hochrechnungen auf Basis anderer Hardware versucht)



> Das Ansprechverahlten ist drin.



Ich finde nur die Anmerkung im Kommentar und die zieht einen Vergleich zu 2,5 Jahre alter Netbookhardware.



> Klar ist der Vergleich zwischen Fusion und der kommenden Atom-Generation interessant, aber ich hoffe du verstehst, dass wir keine Produkte testen, die es noch gar nicht gibt.



Als nächstes soll ich noch verstehen, warum es keine GTX560 als Heftbeilage gibt...
Manchmal macht ihr es einem wirklich schwer


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Als nächstes soll ich noch verstehen, warum es keine GTX560 als Heftbeilage gibt...



Weil der Kleber nicht hält, mit dem die Grafikkarte auf die Seite geklebt werden soll.


----------



## BrAiNsT0rM3R (2. Februar 2011)

*PCGH 03/2011 Heft-Special: Die Geschichte Nvidias auf über 8 Seiten*

Finds ja cool, dass ihr immer wieder die aktuellen Artikel aus dem Heft hervor hebt, leider hab ich meins noch nicht bekommen, sonst ist es immer am 27, oder 28 da, jetzt ist schon der 2. Was kann ich machen, um mein Heft zu bekommen ?


----------



## thysol (2. Februar 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Test zu den Soundsystem ist sehr gut gelungen. Die Abkehr vom stupiden Hochton-, Mittelton-, Bass-Bewertungssystem war dringend erforderlich und bietet jetzt auch mit dem Bezug zu den unterschiedlichen Musik-Genre einen wesentlich besseren Überblick und eine treffsichere Beratung.
> 
> Hat sich scheinbar gelohnt mal frisches Blut schreiben zu lassen und der "dr" hat das zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.



Ist Nfsgame das frische Blut?


----------



## nfsgame (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.106 Praxiseindruck: Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mir die neuen Bewertungen noch wesentlich subjektiver vorkommen, als die bisherigen. Das mag an mangelndem Wissen liegen, aber vielleicht solltet ihr das als Anregung für einen Wissensartikel nehmen. Denn das "Duette als solche zu erkennen sind" erscheint erstmal trivial, warum nur "alternative" (in sich ein sehr dehnbahrer Begriff) Instrumente "ohne Probleme räumlich getrennt werden"(??) ist nicht so ganz nachvollziehbar und Angaben wie "Klavier steht hinter dem Höhrer" und "Gesang zwei Meter nach hinten gerückt" (sicher, dass es nicht 1,8m sind?) sind auch nicht ganz selbsterklärend (bzw. deuten Virtual-Sourroundfähigkeiten an, die sich manch einer -kontrolliert- wünschen würde)
> Die Grundcharacteristikangaben sind dagegen ein Fortschritt, mir fehlt aber weiterhin ein Wort zu Linearität und Frequenzbereich.


Thread mit verwendeter Testsoftware geht noch on und wird mit dem Webcode gekoppelt. Dort steht auch auf was man bei den verschiedenen Stücken achten sollte.
Für Frequenzgangmessungen fehlt (noch) das Equip. 

PS.: Doch zurück zum Schulnotensystem für Hoch-, Mittel- und Tiefton?



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Test zu den Soundsystem ist sehr gut  gelungen. Die Abkehr vom stupiden Hochton-, Mittelton-,  Bass-Bewertungssystem war dringend erforderlich und bietet jetzt auch  mit dem Bezug zu den unterschiedlichen Musik-Genre einen wesentlich  besseren Überblick und eine treffsichere Beratung.
> 
> Hat sich scheinbar gelohnt mal frisches Blut schreiben zu lassen und der "dr" hat das zur vollsten Zufriedenheit gelöst.


Danke .


----------



## pixelflair (2. Februar 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> Ist Nfsgame das frische Blut?




wer sonst ? 

finde aber er macht seinen Job echt nicht schlecht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Thread mit verwendeter Testsoftware geht noch on und wird mit dem Webcode gekoppelt. Dort steht auch auf was man bei den verschiedenen Stücken achten sollte.
> Für Frequenzgangmessungen fehlt (noch) das Equip.



Na da freu ich mich drauf 
(erbitte einen Nachtest von ca. 30 Sourroundystemen 100-400€, ich hab langsam echt genug von 4.0  )



> PS.: Doch zurück zum Schulnotensystem für Hoch-, Mittel- und Tiefton?



Nö. Die eine Zeile mit der allgemeinen hohen/mitten/tiefen-Bewertung ist definitiv nicht aussageloser, als das alte Verfahren. Aber diese riesige neue Bewertungstabelle ist für mich einfach kein großer Fortschritt. Die richtig großen Kritikpunkte kann ich ja z.T. noch nachvollziehen, aber so, wie die Feinheiten jenseits der 200€ beschrieben werden, entsteht bei mir einfach nur der Eindruck, dass sich da jemand hingesetzt und geschrieben hat, was ihm als erstes einfällt. Das nützt mir nichts, das wird dem Testaufwand nicht gerecht und es erweckt ggf. noch einen negativen Eindruck hinsichtlich der Objektivität des Tests.
Was vielleicht ein Fortschritt (neben einem Hifi-Bewertungsausdrücke-für-Anfänger-Handbuch) wäre: Wenn bei jedem Lautstprechersystem das gleiche Element angesprochen wird. D.h. wenn bei einem System "bewusst betonte Passagen nicht in der Art wiedergegeben werden", dann will ich bei den anderen lesen, wie die denn "bewusst betonte" Passagen wiedergeben. Das führt zwar vielleicht zu einem gehäuft auftreten von "ganz okay", aber wenn es mit einem "besser als XYZ/schlechter als ABC" kombiniert, hilft das bei der Entscheidung vielleicht eher, als wenn 235235 verschiedene Aspekte getestet, aus Platzgründen aber nur besonders schlechte und besonders gute Abweichler vom Durchschnitt genannt werden. Denn mal ehrlich: Unterschiedliche Anwendungen/Musikstile stellen etwas unterschiedliche Anforderungen, aber ein System, dass den Subwoofer bis in den Mitteltonbereich einsetzt (oder ihn gar nicht wiedergibt), dass klingt überall *******, und ein System, dass von 20Hz bis 20kHz einen fast originalgetreuen Klang mit feinsten Details wiedergibt, wird sich überall gut machen. Da brauche ich nicht 8 Musikstile a 40 Klangaspekte multipliziert mit 10 Räumlichkeitsebenen, von denen aber letztlich nur 3 ins Heft kommen, um zu sagen wer besser ist. Das geht effizienter und nachvollziehbarer.

Was man bei Merhkanalsystemen übrigens auch noch ansprechen sollte: Abstrahlverhalten. Bei Stereo kann man die Boxen ja meist ganz gut ausrichten (auch wenn z.B. ich vom Front-Stereo-Dreieck bequem 60cm entfernt bin), aber bei der Rear-Aufstellung muss man z.T. ganz schön Kompromisse eingehen und will trotzdem alle Kanäle gut, aber getrennt hören.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.76 Drehzahl: Danke der Aufklärung. Nach der Art eurer "%"-Angabe hatte ich iirc min. 3mal vergeblich gefragt.


Falls es drei Anfragen waren, dann waren es die einzigen drei Anfragen, die dem Tester diesbezüglich bis heute begegnet sind. Davon abgesehen hatte der Tester zuvor bereits auf Nachfrage im Forum erläutert, wie die Prozentangaben üblicherweise auszulegen sind.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (schade, dass die Messpunkte weiterhin so liegen, dass direkte Vergleiche weiterhin nur eingeschränkt möglich sind[...])


Wie lässt sich das dem Kritiker zufolge ändern?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ([...] und dass Standardempflungen wie die BSpro weiterhin fehlen)


Der Tester, der "BSpro" als Abkürzung für die Blacksilent-Pro-Modellreihe von Blacknoise interpretiert, verweist auf den Lüftertest in der Ausgabe 09/2010 mit den Varianten PK-1 und PK-3, nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass der Test weiterer Varianten - etwa im 120-mm-Format - erwünscht ist und gibt vorab bekannt, dass es allerdings nicht möglich und seines Erachtens auch nicht erstrebenswert ist, alle erhältlichen Blacksilent-Pro-Varianten zu testen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> S.81: Wer Lüftersteuerungen testet und die maximale, aber nicht die minimale Spannung mist


Möglicherweise hat der Tester die minimale Spannung ermittelt, dabei aber vereinzelt Werte erhalten, die vom erwarteten Wert signifikant abwichen und sich mangels Erleuchtung bei der Ursachenforschung schweren Herzens dazu durchgerungen, diese Ergebnisse nicht zu veröffentlichen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und mit keinem Wort auf die automatischen Regelmöglichkeiten nahezu aller Testprobanden (außer Platz4 - und dem Sieger...) eingeht


... hat sich vielleicht in höchst eigennütziger Art und Weise dafür entschieden, sich selbst im Rahmen der Abgabewoche einer verkürzten Produktion ein Minimum an Schlaf zu gönnen und in Anlehnung an frühere, nicht von ihm persönlich durchgeführten Tests von Lüftersteuerungen auf die seines Erachtens zeitraubende Prozedur des Austestens besagter Funktion zu verzichten.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> der hat imho den Sinn einer Lüftersteuerung noch nicht vollständig verstanden


... und befreit von Ironie die externe Bestätigung seiner Inkompetenz registriert.


----------



## Standeck (2. Februar 2011)

Ich fand den "CPU Legenden" und "Nvidia" Artikel ganz excellent. Hat eine menge Spaß gemacht die zu lesen. Was ich an dem Nvidia Artikel klasse fand war der Vergleich von ganz alten Karten bis zur neuesten Generation per 3D Mark. Aber auch sonst waren die beiden Artikel schön zu lesen und waren schön ausführlich. 

Was mich nicht so interessiert hat war "AMD Fusion". Aber das lag wohl eher an persönlichen Vorlieben. 

Was ich super fand ist "Praxis 120 Hz Monitore". Speziell das mit dem Downsampling. Möchte beim nächsten Monitorkauf darauf achten das das auch funktioniert. Wäre ne tolle Sache wenn ihr das bei den nächsten Monitor Tests irgendwie prüfen könntet ob und mit welchen Bildschirmen das geht. Auch wenns vielleicht aufwendig ist.

LG Standeck


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Februar 2011)

Schöne Ausgabe, allerdings sind mir die Grafikkartenvergleiche, besonders der Vergleich zwischen HD6970 vs. GTX570 zu subjektiv.

Dass man zum schluss kommt?

GTX570 empfehlenswert für Bildqualitätsfreunde
und HD6970 für FPS- Liebhaber

So eine extreme Abschlussbewertung halte ich für Quatsch.
Was soll den FPS Liebhaber bedeuten? Eigentlich eher was schlechtes.


----------



## Daniel_M (3. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir geht auch nicht so sehr um die 120MHz Takt, "+8%" kann ich selber rechnen (für eine allgemeine Aussage wie "Atom ist langsamer" solltet ihr dass dann aber auch machen, weswegen ich prinzipiell einen Vergleich zwischen den schnellsten CPUs einer Plattform vorschlage. Das der schnellste AMD schneller als die B-Riege von Intel ist, ist eine nur eingeschränkt informative Messung).
> Ich hab  die Boards ausgewählt, weil sie zur aktuellen Generation gehören und mit einem aktuellem Speicherinterface rausgesucht. Ihr könnt auch einen 510 mit DDR3 finden - wenn ihr einen findet. Aber eine alte CPU mit niedrigerem Takt auf einer alten Platine zu nehmen und dann über die Produktreihe allgemein zu schreiben, sie würde kein DDR3 unterstützten und wäre merklich langsamer, das ist unfair. (20% Rückstand/ 3% Vorsprung des Atoms verwandlen sich in 12% Rückstand/13% Vorsprung und damit im zu einem leichten GEsamtvorsprung, wenn man von einem 8% schnelleren Modell ausgeht. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die Rechnung allgemein hinhaut, aber ein "Test" unterscheidet sich von einer Behauptung eben darin, dass man misst und sich nicht an Hochrechnungen auf Basis anderer Hardware versucht)
> 
> Als nächstes soll ich noch verstehen, warum es keine GTX560 als Heftbeilage gibt...
> Manchmal macht ihr es einem wirklich schwer




Hi Ruyven,

wenn Benchmarks so einfach zu berechnen wären, wie du es hier tust, bräuchte niemand mehr benchen sondern nur den Taschenrechner anschalten.  Aber das bestätigst du ja schon selbst.

Der Unterschied zwischen DDR2 und DDR3 ist auch nicht so groß, wie du es hier darstellst - hier klaffen Theorie (deine These) und Praxis (meine getesteten Erfahrungen) eben auseinander.

Die Aussagen des Tests (wohlgemerkt: Test, nicht Theorie) bleiben gültig.

Deine Argumentation hat mich auch bisher nicht überzeugt und ich schaffe es auch nicht, dich zu überzeugen. An dieser Stelle breche ich daher die Kommunikation mit dir über dieses Thema ab - bitte versteh: Du bist der einzige, der sich über die Testauswahl beschwert und dann auch gleich in ewig langen Posts. Anstatt mich weiter zu rechtfertigen, was ich bereits getan habe, investiere ich meine Arbeitszeit nun lieber in Artikel für die nächste Ausgabe. 

Zudem erhöhen deine üblichen sarkastischen Bemerkungen nicht gerade meine Motivation dir zu antwoten. 

Wir können uns gerne beispielsweise auf der Cebit oder bei einem Modtreffen zusammensetzen und über Fusion gegen Atom diskutieren - ich würde mich darauf freuen; im Forum ist diese Diskussion allerdings für mich nun beendet.

Freundlicher Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2011)

wollte mir gestern noch ne Premium Edition holen mit der Cebit Karte...nirgends eine gefunden...Rewe hatte dann noch 2...aber die Karten waren rausgeklaut....!!!


----------



## Daniel_M (3. Februar 2011)

schneiderbernd schrieb:


> wollte mir gestern noch ne Premium Edition holen mit der Cebit Karte...nirgends eine gefunden...Rewe hatte dann noch 2...aber die Karten waren rausgeklaut....!!!




Das ist ja heftig, waren die Tüten aufgerissen?


----------



## schneiderbernd (3. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Das ist ja heftig, waren die Tüten aufgerissen?


ja im Laden offene Tüten...das habe ich hier in Berlin schön öfter bei Euren Sonderheften erlebt...PC Games auch!...mein Kioskmann sagte schon er setzt bald die Dinger unter Strom ...naja ist schon ärgerlich!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2011)

Ist das immer in einem bestimmten Laden oder gar in mehreren? Man müsste mal die Besitzer darauf ansetzen, dass sie verstärkt auf derartigen Diebstahl (das ist nicht anderes) achten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2011)

Solche kleinen Diebstähle kommen recht häufig vor wie ich finde.
Ob das nun Sonderbeilagen sind, wie auch bei PC Games oder Bonuskarten wie 30 Tage Zugänge zu One Klick Hostern, alles wird schnell entwendet weils einfach ist zu klauen.


----------



## yamo (3. Februar 2011)

Gut, mal was anderes.
Stories über Nvidia/AMD sind ja ganz nett, sollten aber auf die DVD verbannt werden.
Packt in die Print geballtes Wissen aus der Praxis. Es gibt genügend Themen, die ausführlich erläutert werden sollten. Stattdessen werden wichtige, umfassende Themen angerissen und lassen den User nur mit Fragen zurück, Stichwort AA-Kombis und downsampling.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. Februar 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine andere Print-Publikation, die das von dir Genannte auch nur anreißt. Von daher wissen PCGH-Leser trotzdem mehr. Keine Sorge, zu diesen Themen werden noch Artikel kommen.  Auf Wissens-/Info-Artikel werden wir aufgrund deren Beliebheit aber nicht verzichten.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Henninges (3. Februar 2011)

*froi*...heute habe ich meine "premium" ausgabe bekommen...muss die cebit karte wirklich erst "freigeschaltet" werden ?


----------



## Daniel_M (3. Februar 2011)

Henninges schrieb:


> *froi*...heute habe ich meine "premium" ausgabe bekommen...muss die cebit karte wirklich erst "freigeschaltet" werden ?




Ja - einfach so vorgehen, wie es in der Premium-Ausgabe angegeben ist. Die Freischaltung dauert nur wenige Minuten.


----------



## Henninges (3. Februar 2011)

okay...dann mach ich das mal eben...wir sehen uns auf der messe... (:


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Wie lässt sich das dem Kritiker zufolge ändern?



Einregelung der Lüfter auf einen einheitlichen db(A) oder Sone-Wert. (Der Kritiker möchte an der Stelle anmerken, dass ein in einer Klammer ergänzter kurzer Kritikpunkt hinter einem genau so langen Lob in einem 300 mal so langen Feedback nicht zwangsläufig neue, noch nicht diskutierte Ansätze repräsentiert, sondern einfach eine Anmerkung ist)



> Der Tester, der "BSpro" als Abkürzung für die Blacksilent-Pro-Modellreihe von Blacknoise interpretiert, verweist auf den Lüftertest in der Ausgabe 09/2010 mit den Varianten PK-1 und PK-3, nimmt zur Kenntnis, dass der Test weiterer Varianten - etwa im 120-mm-Format - erwünscht ist und gibt vorab bekannt, dass es allerdings nicht möglich und seines Erachtens auch nicht erstrebenswert ist, alle erhältlichen Blacksilent-Pro-Varianten zu testen.



Der Kritiker stimmt dem zu und merkt an, dass ihm zwei Messpunkte einer Serie&Größe im Bereich zwischen 0,2 und 0,8sone (darüber ist zu laut, darunter nicht genau genug messbar) reichen, solange andere interessante Lüfter bei einem identischen Wert gemessen werden.
Außerdem schlägt der Kritiker einen Quickpoll vor, um die Wahl von Referenzlüftern in die Hand der Community zu legen. (denn so, wie ich eure Ergebnisse lese, zeichnen sich gerade die Luftleitdinger von Silverstone durch ein für ihre Preisklasse schlechtes Verhältniss von Lautstärke und Leistung aus und das wird sich bei Anwendungen, bei denen keine Luftleitung durch den Lüfter nötig ist -Gehäusentlüftung, Radiatoren, verkleidete Kühler, Lüfter vor Festplatten-, noch weiter verschlechtern)



> Möglicherweise hat der Tester die minimale Spannung ermittelt, dabei aber vereinzelt Werte erhalten, die vom erwarteten Wert signifikant abwichen und sich mangels Erleuchtung bei der Ursachenforschung schweren Herzens dazu durchgerungen, diese Ergebnisse nicht zu veröffentlichen.



In diesem Fall rät der Kritiker dem Tester, diese seine Arbeit öffentlich zu dokumentieren, denn gerade ein zurückbleiben von Produkten hinter den Herstellerangaben oder starke Schwankungen zwischen den einzelnen Ports eines Produktes sind ein für Kaufinteressierte wertvolles Indiz für die Qualität dieses Produktes. Ähnlich wie für Test von CPU-Plattformen vertritt der Kritiker hier die Philosophie, dass Erwartungswerte nichts und Testergebnisse der Sinn eines Tests sind.



> ... hat sich vielleicht in höchst eigennütziger Art und Weise dafür entschieden, sich selbst im Rahmen der Abgabewoche einer verkürzten Produktion ein Minimum an Schlaf zu gönnen und in Anlehnung an frühere, nicht von ihm persönlich durchgeführten Tests von Lüftersteuerungen auf die seines Erachtens zeitraubende Prozedur des Austestens besagter Funktion zu verzichten.



Der Kritiker merkt an, dass Kritik an der Qualität eines Tests Kritik an der Qualität eines Tests ist. Es ist keine Kritik an der Argumentation, die zur mangelnden Qualität des Tests führte. (an der Stelle betone ich das "Wer" am Anfang meines Absatzes, dass auf die ich offensichtlich nicht zutrifft, da du die Minimalspannung gemessen hast  )




PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Hi Ruyven,
> ...
> - bitte versteh: Du bist der einzige, der sich über die Testauswahl beschwert und dann auch gleich in ewig langen Posts.



Verstanden, keine Ursache.
Es ist auch meine Zeit und wenn Feedback nur ein Meinungsbild und keine konstruktive Kritik wiederspiegeln soll, dann kann ich meins gern in gleicher Weise auf 7 Buchstaben reduzieren, wie so viele andere.


----------



## _Basti_ (3. Februar 2011)

juhu heute kam endlich die Premium!! Allerding fehlt die Cebitkarte. Hab alles "auf den Kopf" gestellt. Niergends zu finden. bis jetz waren eig immer alle extras auch dabei. Gibt es irgendeinen weg das Ticket noch zu erhalten??


----------



## m_bayer (3. Februar 2011)

Ich vermisse im CPU-Quartett den Northwood-Chipsatz wieso ist der nicht aufgeführt, immer hin ging der im Takt bis 3,4 Ghz?


----------



## s-pisch (4. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,
ich bin sehr enttäuscht und habe mir diese Ausgabe von PCGH nicht gekauft, obwohl ich sie mir eigentlich immer die Ausgabe mit DVD kaufe. Ich kaufe mir aber auch regelmäßig die PC Games Extended. 
In der PC Games Ausgabe 01/2011 waren schon die gleichen Spiele enthalten wie nun in der aktuellen PCGH 03/2011. Dieses Problem hatten wir schon mal gehabt, das die Software die gleiche war, nur einen oder zwei Monate später. Ich finde dies sehr enttäuschend, denn ich brauche nicht zweimal die gleiche Software oder das gleiche Spiel. Was soll ich mit 2x Rome Total War oder 2x den Gabelstapler Simulator 2009??? Sorry, aber das ist für mich rausgeschmissendes Geld. Besonders, wenn beide Zeitschriften mit "PC Games" anfangen. Wenn ich mir nun eine andere Zeitschrift kaufe, dann kann es mal passieren, aber nicht aus der gleichen Schmiede.
Dann reicht es mir, wenn ich die Infos aus dem WWW hole und mir das Geld spare für ein Spiel oder eine Software, die ich dann nur einmal habe.
Bin wirklich enttäuscht.
Gruß


----------



## energy85 (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
Hat hier schon jemand seine Cebit Karte Registriert?
Ich bekomm immer die meldung das der Code ungültig ist!
Habe PCGH auch schon eine e-mail geschrieben aber wart schon seit 3 Tagen vergeblich auf eine antwort.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Februar 2011)

energy85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat hier schon jemand seine Cebit Karte Registriert?
> Ich bekomm immer die meldung das der Code ungültig ist!
> Habe PCGH auch schon eine e-mail geschrieben aber wart schon seit 3 Tagen vergeblich auf eine antwort.



Kollege Möllendorf klärt es gerade mit der Messeleitung - Antwort kommt schnellstmöglich.

Marco


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2011)

_Basti_ schrieb:


> juhu heute kam endlich die Premium!! Allerding fehlt die Cebitkarte. Hab alles "auf den Kopf" gestellt. Niergends zu finden. bis jetz waren eig immer alle extras auch dabei. Gibt es irgendeinen weg das Ticket noch zu erhalten??



Hi,

hast du die Ausgabe online bestellt oder im Laden gekauft?




energy85 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hat hier schon jemand seine Cebit Karte Registriert?
> Ich bekomm immer die meldung das der Code ungültig ist!
> Habe PCGH auch schon eine e-mail geschrieben aber wart schon seit 3 Tagen vergeblich auf eine antwort.




Ich habe dir gerade per Privatnachricht geschrieben.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## _Basti_ (4. Februar 2011)

Ne hab die Ausgabe online als Abonnent bestellt. Musste sogar versandtkosten zahlen, obwohl die ja eig wegfallen sollten. MfG Basti


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2011)

_Basti_ schrieb:


> Ne hab die Ausgabe online als Abonnent bestellt. Musste sogar versandtkosten zahlen, obwohl die ja eig wegfallen sollten. MfG Basti



Habe dir gerade per PN geantwortet.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2011)

*@ s-pisch*

Wieso kaufst du dir dann nicht einfach die Magazin-Version?


----------



## christian.pitt (4. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> @ s-pisch
> 
> Wieso kaufst du dir dann nicht einfach die Magazin-Version?



Es ist schon ärgerlich, vorallem wenn man abonnent beider zeitschriften ist...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2011)

Daran können wir Redakteure nichts ändern, wenngleich ich euch verstehe.


----------



## christian.pitt (4. Februar 2011)

Aber ihr könntet es weiterleiten


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Februar 2011)

Frage: War das CPU Quartett nur in der Premim Vesion für 9,99?


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Frage: War das CPU Quartett nur in der Premim Vesion für 9,99?




Ja, das Quartett ist nur in der Premium-Version.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (4. Februar 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Frage: War das CPU Quartett nur in der Premim Vesion für 9,99?



Ja, aber Exklusiver Abonnentenpreis: 5,00 €

PC Games Hardware Premium 03/2011 - Sonderhefte - Heftbestellung - PCGH


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. Februar 2011)

Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Frage: War das CPU Quartett nur in der Premim Vesion für 9,99?


Weil alle guten Dinge drei sind: Ja


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2011)

Und weil's grad so schön ist, sage ich auch noch, warum das so ist: Es handelt sich um ein CPU-Premium.  Da passt das CPU-Quartett eben perfekt hinein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Februar 2011)

Das Quartett macht auch einfach Premium-viel Spaß!


----------



## Pagz (4. Februar 2011)

War jetzt die ganze Redaktion mal dran?
Mein Premiumteil war übrigends überhaupt nicht Premium, sondern zerknittert, als ob es nass war oder so? Man konnte es noch lesen, deswegen geht das schon in Ordnung, aber ärgerlich war es trotzdem


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> War jetzt die ganze Redaktion mal dran?
> Mein Premiumteil war übrigends überhaupt nicht Premium, sondern zerknittert, als ob es nass war oder so? Man konnte es noch lesen, deswegen geht das schon in Ordnung, aber ärgerlich war es trotzdem




Wir verpacken die Ausgaben natürlich nicht selbst, daher haben wir keinen Einfluss darauf.

Schick mir doch mal bitte ein Foto von deinen zerknittert angekommenen Karten. Ich besorge dir dann Ersatz.


----------



## Pagz (4. Februar 2011)

Nein die Karten waren zum Glück in Ordnung, nur der Premium Heft Teil war zerknittert. 
Aber wie gesagt, man konnte es lesen, auch wenn es natürlich nicht toll ist. Da es aber das erste Mal ist, dass ich Probleme hatte, verzeih ichs euch mal


----------



## Daniel_M (4. Februar 2011)

Achso, alles klar - bitte immer gleich Bescheid sagen, wenn ein ausgeliefertes Heft mal nicht in gutem Zustand ist. Das ist ja auch wichtiges Feedback für uns, das wir an die Druckerei weitergeben.


----------



## Xagi (4. Februar 2011)

...bestellte premium ausgabe is in einwandfreiem zustand angekommen^^

das cpu quartett is ja mal witzig^^ könnt ihr das wohl in der nächsten premium erweitern? so ab 286er oder noch früher wäre cool^^ bitte bitte bitte 

mfg xagi


----------



## dancle (4. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir die Premium-Ausgabe am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof geholt, also aus 3 von 4 Tüten war sowohl das CPU-Quartett als auch das Cebit-Ticket rausgeklaut. Ich hatte also Glück, noch die komplette Ausgabe zu bekommen. 

Schon bedenklich was für kriminelle Mächte am Werk sind, sobald mal was besonderes als Beilage dazu liegt.


----------



## Xagi (4. Februar 2011)

dancle schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Premium-Ausgabe am Erfurter Hauptbahnhof geholt, also aus 3 von 4 Tüten war sowohl das CPU-Quartett als auch das Cebit-Ticket rausgeklaut. Ich hatte also Glück, noch die komplette Ausgabe zu bekommen.
> 
> Schon bedenklich was für kriminelle Mächte am Werk sind, sobald mal was besonderes als Beilage dazu liegt.



! ...ich denk mir jedesmal wie arm/arschig das is krempel aus zeitschriften mitgehen zu lassen, so unbezahlbar sind zeitschriften nun wirklich nicht....

ot: der test von den 120 herz monitoren is super, aber die sind mir alle zu klein, ich will min. 26 zoll, gibst da noch nichts in der größe?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Februar 2011)

Xagi schrieb:


> ot: der test von den 120 herz monitoren is super, aber die sind mir alle zu klein, ich will min. 26 zoll, gibst da noch nichts in der größe?



Mir fällt spontan gar keiner ein (ok, ich bin nicht Marco). Die 120-Hz-Geschichte spielt sich derzeit im 23-/24-Zoll-Bereich mit Full-HD-Auflösung ab. 27 Zoll mit derselben Auflösung möchtest du doch gar nicht haben. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Schaffe89 (4. Februar 2011)

Schade.. hatte mit dem Grafikkartenquartett viel Spaß 

Selbst bei Real waren die Cebit Eintrittskarten bei der Premiumversion aus der Tüte rausgerissen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Februar 2011)

Insgesamt eine gute Ausgabe, wenn man mich fragt. Was mich nur interessiert wäre folgendes: Ich habe gelesen, dass 8GB die Min-FPS steigert laut diverser Tests. Habt Ihr da welche Parat, die ich mir mal ansehen kann?


----------



## Xagi (4. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan gar keiner ein (ok, ich bin nicht Marco). Die 120-Hz-Geschichte spielt sich derzeit im 23-/24-Zoll-Bereich mit Full-HD-Auflösung ab. 27 Zoll mit derselben Auflösung möchtest du doch gar nicht haben.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 doch, will ich^^ ich hab jetzt 27 mit full hd^^ mir reicht das völlig^^ bei höherer auflösung is mir die graka zu teuer^^


----------



## rabensang (5. Februar 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Nein die Karten waren zum Glück in Ordnung, nur der Premium Heft Teil war zerknittert.
> Aber wie gesagt, man konnte es lesen, auch wenn es natürlich nicht toll ist. Da es aber das erste Mal ist, dass ich Probleme hatte, verzeih ichs euch mal



Mein Heft kam auch so an, aber ich vermute das das weniger mit der Druckerei, als mit der Witterung zu tun hatte. Aufgrund der leicht anders wirkenden Papier-Qualität im Premium-Teil, hat das minimal enstehende Kondensat (weil geschlossene Plastiktüte bei -15 °C Außentemperatur) zu einer leichten Wellung der Seiten geführt.


----------



## tigerone (5. Februar 2011)

Rome Total war verlangt nach Start ,, Orginal cd"  obwohl die drin ist..und startet nicht . 
Hat noch einer das Problem?
Oder gibt es hier schon ein Thread deswegen ????


----------



## 2funky4you (5. Februar 2011)

Die neue Ausgabe ist echt der Hammer


----------



## Auge (5. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir die Ausgabe nur wegen dem großen Graka-Vergleich gekauft.
GTX570 vs. HD6970
Keinerlei Angaben zu hohen Auflösungen für 30" TFTs.
Das hat mich sehr geärgert. Zumal ich in irgendeinen Thread auf eben dieses Heft von euch verwiesen wurde.

Das war nicht das erste mal. Beim "perfekten PC" war kein Wort über Wasserkühlung drin...

Ich werde mir keine Hefte mehr kaufen...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (5. Februar 2011)

Im Vergleich steht, die HD 6970 ist für (sehr) hohe Auflösungen die bessere Karte.


----------



## dancle (5. Februar 2011)

tigerone schrieb:


> Rome Total war verlangt nach Start ,, Orginal cd"  obwohl die drin ist..und startet nicht .
> Hat noch einer das Problem?
> Oder gibt es hier schon ein Thread deswegen ????



Den *Patch PCGH.exe* (zu finden in: "DVDLaufwerk:\01 Spiele-Vollversionen\Rome_Total War (Gold)\Patch PCGH.exe") am besten mit Winrar ins Spieleverzeichnis entpacken. Irgendwie funktioniert das automatische Patchen nicht so wirklich.


----------



## HegauBulls (5. Februar 2011)

Also zu meinem Pech fehlt bei meiner DVD Ausgabe leider diese Codekarte zwischen den Seiten 74 und 75. Wollte auch mal dieses F-Secure Internet Security 2011 installieren das bei euch so gut im letzten Test abgeschnitten hat. Leider kann ich es ohne den Aktivierungs-Code nicht installieren.
Das Heft sieht an dieser Stelle wo die Karte sein sollte auch nicht manipuliert aus. Kann das sein das diese Karte nicht richtig drin war und rausgefallen ist?

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand aus der Patsche helfen oder muß ich nochmal ein neues Heft holen?


----------



## Captain Future (6. Februar 2011)

tigerone schrieb:


> Rome Total war verlangt nach Start ,, Orginal cd"  obwohl die drin ist..und startet nicht .
> Hat noch einer das Problem?
> Oder gibt es hier schon ein Thread deswegen ????


In meiner Readme steht was von einem Patch, der im Ordner läge. Hast du die nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2011)

Auge schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Ausgabe nur wegen dem großen Graka-Vergleich gekauft.
> GTX570 vs. HD6970
> Keinerlei Angaben zu hohen Auflösungen für 30" TFTs.
> Das hat mich sehr geärgert. Zumal ich in irgendeinen Thread auf eben dieses Heft von euch verwiesen wurde.





PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Im Vergleich steht, die HD 6970 ist für (sehr) hohe Auflösungen die bessere Karte.



Yep. Die beiden Indizes sind auch erläutert: In 1.680 ist die GTX 570 noch deutlich schneller, in 1.920 holt die HD 6970 auf. Zusammen mit den aufgeführten Punkten dass sie für hohe Auflösungen respektive SSSAA die schnellere Karte ist, sollte das doch Info genug sein. 

2.560er-Benchmarks der beiden Karten hatten wir übrigens im Heft (und nur da), aber vor 2 (IIRC) Ausgaben.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## tigerone (6. Februar 2011)

Danke dir


----------



## Bummsbirne (6. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...wenn Feedback nur ein Meinungsbild und keine konstruktive Kritik wiederspiegeln soll, dann kann ich meins gern in gleicher Weise auf 7 Buchstaben reduzieren, wie so viele andere.






Mir scheint auch es bringt hier nichts Kritik zu äußern. Scheinbar interessieren hier mehr die Leute die ihr Heft zu spät bekommen haben. Von daher Ruyven: Einfach sein lassen! Der Thread heisst zwar FEEDACK ZUR AUSGABE 03/2011, aber wenn man kritik äußert wird se eh nur belächelt.


Werd mir die Ausgabe morgen holen. Hab leider noch nicht die Zeit dazu gehabt.

Mal schauen ob ich wieder den berühmt berüchtigten Mini ITX Fehler (Denn es sind weder 15X15 noch 16X16 sondern 17X17cm Größe!) von Herrn Möllendorf finden kann. Wäre dann das 4. Mal ohne das sich was geändert haette. Und immer hab ichs hier angesprochen.
 Jaja ich bins wieder: Der nervende Leser mit seinen Mini ITX Boards.

Also dieses Mal schaue ich noch nach( Falls ein entsprechender Artikel vorhanden ist).

Ich fühl mich halt ein wenig vera....
Ich gebe hier mein Feedback ab (KONSTRUKTIVE KRITIK!) und es wird zwar direkt beim 1. Mal drauf eingegangen aber passiert ist nichts. Auch nach 2 weiteren Malen nicht.

Aber naja. Mal schauen ob der Fehler wieder drin ist. Selbst wenn nicht:

Werd hier eh nichts mehr schreiben....wird eh nichts gemacht...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (7. Februar 2011)

Bedenkt bei eurem Feedback, dass wir nie Artikel schreiben, ohne uns darüber Gedanken zu machen.  Der Großteil des Geschriebenen, abzüglich einer kleinen Fehlbarkeitswahrscheinlichkeit, basiert auf dem, was in Stunden der Recherche und des Testens herauskam. Ihr seht das alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel, was gut ist. Weicht eure Wahrnehmung von der unsrigen ab, erfolgt eine geistiger Abgleich (sofern die Kritik berechtigt ist) und läuft fortan in kommende Artikel ein – selbst dann, wenn wir nicht antworten. Denn wie hier schon gesagt wurde: Wir lesen alles, nur antworten wir nicht immer. Ich sag dir auch warum: weil wir auch mal etwas arbeiten müssen, damit ihr neues Futter für Lob und Tadel bekommt. 

Dinge wie ein verlorener Zentimeter gehören entweder in die Kategorie "(verschmerzbarer) Fehler" oder hängen ganz einfach mit der Messmethode zusammen – Daniel schreibt da keine Maße hin, die er sich ausgedacht hat. Bei Grafikkarten ist das ganz genauso: Messe ich die reale Länge im Gehäuse, also ab Platinenbeginn, oder addiere ich die Slotblende dazu?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> ...dass wir nie Artikel schreiben, ohne uns darüber Gedanken zu machen.
> ...was in Stunden der  Recherche und des Testens herauskam.



Tja, dann hat sich der Herr Möllendorf scheinbar keine (wenige) Gedanken gemacht und sicherlich NICHT stundenlang recherchiert.



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Dinge wie ein verlorener Zentimeter gehören entweder in die Kategorie "(verschmerzbarer) Fehler"...



Verschmerzbar ist es für jemanden der sich auf die 15X15 cm verlassen hat und zb. ein Casecon aufgrund dieser Maße baut sicherlich nicht! Nur mal so als Beispiel gesehen. Ich weiss, jemand der n Casecon baut wird sich über die genauen maße schon im klaren sein.

Es geht hauptsächlich darum, dass gesagt wurde (Beim 1. Mal), dass es ein Folgefehler war und dieser in der nächsten Ausgabe auch angemerkt wird bzw. korrigiert wird. Das ist aber bis heute nicht geschehen. Komischerweise hat sich das Maß ja noch geändert. Und zwar von 16X16 auf 15X15 beim 2. und 3. Mal Autor war jedesmal der Herr Möllendorf







PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> oder hängen ganz einfach mit der Messmethode zusammen – Daniel schreibt da keine Maße hin, die er sich ausgedacht hat.




Ok...dann mess ich jetzt bei jedem Lüfter nicht mehr mit Rahmen sondern nur noch die Lüfternabe bzw. nur die Rotorblätter. Hab mir die Maße dann schließlich auch nicht ausgedacht....is halt meine Messmethode...



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bei Grafikkarten ist das ganz genauso: Messe ich die reale Länge im Gehäuse, also ab Platinenbeginn, oder addiere ich die Slotblende dazu?





Die reale Länge IM Gehäuse. Die Slotblende entspricht einer Norm. Sprich die Maße sind festgelegt. Bei der Platine, also der Teil der für zb. die Kompatibilität "verantwortlich" bzw. "wichtig" ist, sieht es anders aus. Hier kann der Hersteller auch, wenn er möchte obwohl das nicht sehr klug wäre, eine Karte mit einer Länge von 40cm anbieten. Niemand schreibt ihm das vor. Also interessiert nur der Wert der Platine + eventueller "verlängerungen" in Form von PCIe Stromsteckern oder "Lüfterhauben/Kühler.


Genauso macht man es auch bei den Mini ITX Boards. es wird die Länge der Platine gemessen und nicht die Länge der Platine + zb. Aussenkante "Buchse vonner Soundkarte" oder Aussenkante VGA/DVI Anschluss.


Natürlich kann ja hier und da was falsch sein. Es kommt halt vor, wenn man zig oder hunderte tests durchführt (Benches) oder wasweissich für lange Texte schreibt, dass mal Fehler passieren. Dann wird auf einen Fehler hingewiesen. Es wird dann ungefähr drauf geantwortet (was ich auch gut fand!): Oh ja...da hat sich ein Folgefehler in der Ausgabe eingeschlichen. Ich werds im entsprechenden "Fehlerkasten" inner Print angeben bzw. verbessern.

Wenn man das aber vergisst ist es auch kein Problem. Aber wenn man dann nochmal auf 15X15 wechselt kann ichs echt nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Zum 3. Mal verkehrt obwohl man es 3 Mal nett und freundlich gepostet hat. Zwischendurch wirds auch nochmal falsch geändert.
Und da hier ja laut dir Raff alles gelesen wird, muss es auch angekommen sein.


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Februar 2011)

Mein lieber, netter Bummsbirne,

schau dir die aktuelle Ausgabe an - da steht es korrekt: 17 x 17 Zentimeter.

Ja, ein Mini-ITX-Board misst 17 x 17 Zentimeter.

Ich habe zweimal einen falschen Wert im Heft angegeben, das stimmt - sorry, ich bin ein Mensch und Menschen machen Fehler.

Dass du nun (je nach Post wechselnd) schreibst, ich hätte drei oder viermal einen falschen Wert angegeben, ist falsch und nicht nett von dir - aber du bist eben auch ein Mensch und Menschen machen (wie gesagt) Fehler. 

Dass du annimmst, ich hätte deinen Post ignoriert, ist auch nicht fein. Ich habe dir geantwortet und nun steht es richtig im Heft. Jetzt kannst du argumentieren, dass es in zwei Ausgaben falsch war, das stimmt; ich habe mich für meinen Fehler entschuldigt.

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (7. Februar 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Die reale Länge IM Gehäuse. Die Slotblende entspricht einer Norm. Sprich die Maße sind festgelegt. Bei der Platine, also der Teil der für zb. die Kompatibilität "verantwortlich" bzw. "wichtig" ist, sieht es anders aus. Hier kann der Hersteller auch, wenn er möchte obwohl das nicht sehr klug wäre, eine Karte mit einer Länge von 40cm anbieten. Niemand schreibt ihm das vor. Also interessiert nur der Wert der Platine + eventueller "verlängerungen" in Form von PCIe Stromsteckern oder "Lüfterhauben/Kühler.


Darum schreiben wir auch:
„Die knapp 23 Zentimeter lange Geforce GTX 560 Ti wird zusätzlich über zwei sechsadrige Kabel vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgt – die bestückten Anschlüsse vergrößern die nötige Einbautiefe um etwa 1,5 auf 24,5 Zentimeter.”

Ich hoffe, es ist genehm so


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Ok...dann mess ich jetzt bei jedem Lüfter nicht mehr mit Rahmen sondern nur noch die Lüfternabe bzw. nur die Rotorblätter. Hab mir die Maße dann schließlich auch nicht ausgedacht....is halt meine Messmethode...



Ich vermute, er wollte nicht auf komplett sinnlose Messmethoden hinaus, sondern auf Missverständnisse. Iirc gab es Leute, die sich über Längenangaben bei Grafikkarten beschwert haben, weil andere Seiten mehr angaben. Der Grund lag aber letztlich darin, dass PCGH die PCB-Länge misst, wärend andere Seiten die Grakalänge angegeben haben (und das Slotblech ist nun mal Teil der selbigen)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2011)

Die Slotblende steckt ja im Case, d.h. sie verlängert die Karte im Vergleich zu anderen nicht.


----------



## Bummsbirne (7. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Mein lieber, netter Bummsbirne,
> 
> schau dir die aktuelle Ausgabe an - da steht es korrekt: 17 x 17 Zentimeter.
> 
> ...





Sry auch von meiner Seite aus.

Ach ja: Entschuldigung angenommen

Bin grad schon fleißig am lesen. Jetzt grad erstmal F-Secure installiert. Super Software thx.

Wie ist das denn nun mit der Cebit Karte? Hier hatte doch jemand Probleme, dass bei registrieren CODE UNGÜLTIG erscheint?
Is da schon näheres bekannt?


----------



## Daniel_M (7. Februar 2011)

Bummsbirne schrieb:


> Sry auch von meiner Seite aus.
> 
> Ach ja: Entschuldigung angenommen
> 
> ...




Dann ist ja alles klar. 


Ich habe dem Leser, der Probleme mit seiner Cebit-Karte hatte, einen neuen Code per PN geschickt. Er hat mir darauf geantwortet, dass es mit dem neuen Code funktioniert hat. Seitdem habe ich keine weiteren Meldungen von anderen Lesern gesehen, dass bei ihnen der Code von der Cebit-Karte nicht funktionieren würde.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Darum schreiben wir auch:
> „Die knapp 23 Zentimeter lange Geforce GTX 560 Ti wird zusätzlich über zwei sechsadrige Kabel vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgt – die bestückten Anschlüsse vergrößern die nötige Einbautiefe um etwa 1,5 auf 24,5 Zentimeter.”
> 
> Ich hoffe, es ist genehm so


 
Ich finde das sehr schade. Da hat man mal eine Karte die nicht länger ist als eine Hängebrücke und dann sind die Stecker hinten anstatt oben drauf wie es bei den überlangen Karten der Fall ist.
Wieso nicht dabei bleiben oder ist hinten ankleben günstiger in der Herstellung?


----------



## arslanpower (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich habegerade eben gesehen das man für 10,50ein mini abo mit 3 dvd und 1 premium ausgabe bestellen kann.
Wenn ich diese woche so ein abo abschließe , bekomme ich dann noch die premium ausgabe vom 2.februar????
Und wie kann ich denn kündigen???
Geht eswennich direkt nach der bestellung kündige und immernoch alle 4 ausgaben bekomme????


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Februar 2011)

Der Chef sagt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...estellen-oder-im-abo-sichern.html#post2638581
Sieht also schlecht aus.

Kündigungen des Probeabos erfolgen schriftlich und formlos, sie sind auch vor Erhalt des letzten Heftes möglich.


----------



## kleinerSchuh (8. Februar 2011)

Schönes Heft. Also ich kann mir Heute mal nicht alle Meinungen anlesen.
Auf jeden Fall Fand ich den Recycling Artikel schon mal Spitze.
Ich werde dieses Heft aufheben und später meinen Kindern zeigen, seht:
da gab es noch Intel, das war vor dem Sandy Desaster
da gab es noch seperate Grafikkarten
da gab es noch Zeitschriften
da gab es noch die Erde vor der Verseuchung. Jetzt sind wir auf dem Mars
da gings mit dem UEFI los, & ich dachte schon das würde ich nicht erleben!

Zu den Worten des Monats kann ich nur sagen - die haben nicht die Absicht..., aber die werden noch assimiliert von Intel & dann wird hoffentlich alles besser & wir bleiben auf der Erde. Gruß


----------



## Auge (8. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Bedenkt bei eurem Feedback, dass wir nie Artikel schreiben, ohne uns darüber Gedanken zu machen.  Der Großteil des Geschriebenen, abzüglich einer kleinen Fehlbarkeitswahrscheinlichkeit, basiert auf dem, was in Stunden der Recherche und des Testens herauskam. Ihr seht das alles aus einem anderen Blickwinkel, was gut ist. Weicht eure Wahrnehmung von der unsrigen ab, erfolgt eine geistiger Abgleich (sofern die Kritik berechtigt ist) und läuft fortan in kommende Artikel ein – selbst dann, wenn wir nicht antworten.
> MfG,
> Raff



Wenn auf der Titelseite ein großer Vergleichstest angekündigt wird, erwarte ich in diesem Heft sämtliche relevanten Daten. Und nicht, dass ich mir die Daten aus mehreren verschiedenen Heften zusammen suchen muß.
Vielleicht kommt als nächstes noch eine Serie zu jeder Karte so dass ich alle Hefte des Jahres kaufen muß um die Daten zusammen zu bekommen...

Daten mit Fehlern können immer passieren. Aber Daten auf mehrere Hefte verteilen finde ich völlig daneben.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Februar 2011)

Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen: Was meinst du? Was hat das mit dem von dir zitierten Text zu tun? Wo enthalten wir euch denn Daten vor?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Auge (8. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerade nicht folgen: Was meinst du? Was hat das mit dem von dir zitierten Text zu tun? Wo enthalten wir euch denn Daten vor?
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Ich schrieb schon ein paar Postings vorher.
Ich habe mich über den unvollständigen Grafikkartenvergleichstest beschwert.
Worauf ihr geantwortet habt, die fehlenden Daten stünden in einer anderen Ausgabe.
In der Zusammenfassung stünde ja, dass die Ati bei hohen Auflösungen die bessere Karte sei. Und das solle mir reichen. 
Für einen einzigen Satz soll ich mir also eine Zeitschrift kaufen?


Ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft erwarten, wenn ich nur einen Vergleichstest haben will (der Rest ist sowieso ziemlich überflüssig und Werbung), dass ich mir dann mehrere Hefte kaufe bis ich meine Daten beisammen habe.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Februar 2011)

@Auge Was ist an dem Satz den nicht schlüssig? Sollen sie etwa mit 20 Sätzen ewig um den heißen Brei herumreden? Man will schließlich wissen was für einen die bessere Karte ist und sich nicht erst durch Seiten von blumigen Beschreibungen Durcharbeiten! 
mfg


----------



## Auge (8. Februar 2011)

> @Auge Was ist an dem Satz den nicht schlüssig? Sollen sie etwa mit 20  Sätzen ewig um den heißen Brei herumreden? Man will schließlich wissen  was für einen die bessere Karte ist und sich nicht erst durch Seiten von  blumigen Beschreibungen Durcharbeiten!



Ich wollte eine Tabelle mit 2560x1600 Auflösung und die verschiedenen Spiele dazu mit den erreichten FPS. Bislang war das kein Problem.
"Um den heißen Brei herumreden" kann ich auch nicht leiden.
Anderes Beispiel:
Die Tests mit Doppelmonitor. Wie groß sind die oder welche Auflösung wurde benutzt? Keinerlei Hinweis.
Läuft die Karte mit Doppelmonitor sofort Vollgas oder hat die noch Luft?
Ist das schon die höchste Lautstärke oder kann sie noch lauter werden?
Haben Mehfachmonitore in unterschiedlichen Auflösungen einfluß auf die Lautstärke oder ist da sofort immer Vollgas?
Was ist mit zwei Monitoren mit 2560x1600? Können die das?

Keine dieser Informationen wurde beantwortet.
Wenn ich ein Mäusekino zu Hause habe brauche ich keine HighEndKarten...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2011)

Größe und Auflösung sind egal, wichtig ist nur, ob beide Monitore mit der identischen Auflösung/Hz laufen. Dann ist bei Geforces der 2D-Mode aktiv.


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Februar 2011)

Ich hab nur eine Frage:
-PCGH_Marc hat mir in einer PN geschrieben dass ich die nächste Premium (Das wäre die 03er) als Dankeschön erhalten würde. Nur antwortet er nicht mehr auf meine PN und bis heute ist auch noch keine Angekommen. Ich würde sie mir ja kaufen aber davor wollte ich noch wissen ob sie noch kommt oder nicht, denn 2 mal dieselbe Ausgabe haben ist dämlich -.-
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte dir eine zukommen lassen. Wenn du sagst, sie ist nicht - dann geht sie noch mal raus. Vll ist etwas schief gelaufen 

Deine PN ist unter Dutzenden anderen nicht unter gegangen, keine Angst.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

@Marc Danke 
Ne angekommen ist definitiv nichts aber sehr nett das du dich darum kümmerst 
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

Es ging eben gerade erneut eine 03/2011 Premium raus. Danke für den Einsatz bei den Heften.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

Cool Danke!
Kein Problem  Hab ihr es auch gesehen? 
mfg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

Nicht wirklich


----------



## Enrico (9. Februar 2011)

Hab das Heft jetzt durch. Die neue Struktur und Aufmachung bei den Artikeln (Premium, etc.) ist super


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich


Ohm naja also vielleich hab ich ja nur Überempfindliche Augen aber mir ist es echt stark aufgefallen und meinen Freunden auch!? Schau noch mal in die Region um Seite 50...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Februar 2011)

Haben wir. Du meinst vll nur den Kontrast bei grauen Kästen, aber nicht die Druckqualität.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Februar 2011)

Nein ganz eindeutig war auch die Schrift richtig ausgebleicht...


----------



## ManiacMK (9. Februar 2011)

Sonst am besten einfach mal die entsprechenden Stellen fotografieren u die Masse entscheiden lassen?


----------



## hEiMkInD (10. Februar 2011)

hi,wieder mal ne tolle ausgabe.bin noch nicht ganz durch.nimm das heft immer mit aufs klo,ist schon fast ne sucht 

habe mir im januar eine 6850 toxic von sapphire gekauft.war ganz gespannt wie die karte abschneidet (endlich ein test).najaa,das mit dem lauten lüfter kann ich nicht so bestätigen.ich wünsche mir  einen singletest der karte.
achso,eine frage noch,
in euren tests wird der phenom x4 965 be nicht mehr aufgeführt,warum?bitte auch wieder testen.mir geht voll einer ab wenn ich meinen prozessor ziemlich oben in der tabelle sehe

mfg
hEiMkInD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

Der ist dummerweise nicht ziemlich weit oben  

Zudem ist ein X4 975 drin und ein X4 955. Wo wird sich da wohl der X4 965 befinden, hmmm?  Intern haben wir ihn getestet, nur im Index ist er aus Platzgründen nicht drin.


----------



## hEiMkInD (10. Februar 2011)

ja,das weis ich auch das er sich nicht weit oben befindet.aber egal bin nicht so anspruchsvoll.habe erst im januar aufgerüstet und hatte vorher nen amd 5200 drin und der war ja gar nicht erst in eurer tabelledann war der neue kurzzeitig wieder drin und ich freute mich.die freude hielt aber nicht sehr lang

mfg
hEiMkInD


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

Wir können aus Platzgründen nicht alle CPUs in den Index aufnehmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (10. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir können aus Platzgründen nicht alle CPUs in den Index aufnehmen.



Wieder was für die DVD? Mich würde die vollständige Liste interessieren (Statistik-Junkie eben).


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Februar 2011)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> habe mir im januar eine 6850 toxic von sapphire gekauft.war ganz gespannt wie die karte abschneidet (endlich ein test).najaa,das mit dem lauten lüfter kann ich nicht so bestätigen.ich wünsche mir  einen singletest der karte.



Die ist definitiv laut. Allerdings erzeugt sie ein konstantes Rauschen, an das man sich mit einem entsprechenden Gehäuse und/oder nicht völlig stiller Umgebung gewöhnen kann. Im Vergleich mit vielen anderen Karten dieser Leistungsklasse ist sie aber eine "Brüllkiste".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## KILLTHIS (10. Februar 2011)

Ich möchte ja nicht nerven, aber ich beziehe mich noch mal auf die Geschichte mit den 8GB RAM. Auf welchen Test bezieht ihr euch im Speziellen? Mich würde doch interessieren, bei welchen Spielen die min-FPS steigen und in welchem Maße.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2011)

*@ Pokerclock*

Das ist technisch nicht das Problem.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Pokerclock*
> 
> Das ist technisch nicht das Problem.



Dann sollte organisatorisch dafür gesorgt werden, dass es klappt.


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Februar 2011)

Heute ist die Premium angekommen
dafür nen fettes THX an Marc  !!!


----------



## hEiMkInD (12. Februar 2011)

Die ist definitiv laut. Allerdings erzeugt sie ein konstantes Rauschen, an das man sich mit einem entsprechenden Gehäuse und/oder nicht völlig stiller Umgebung gewöhnen kann.

hi,
dann kannst du mir doch bestimmt auch sagen ob der geboxte lüfter vom 965 bei 6000 umdrehungen lauter ist,oder?

@ PCGH RAFF


----------



## Gast20141127 (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab bei mir aus diversen Kompatibilitätsgründen neben Win7 zusätzlich WinXP installiert.
Kann ich die F-Secure Lizenz bei beiden nutzen oder bräuchte ich eine zweite Lizenznummer?
Würde sonst halt bei Avast-free bleiben, da ich XP nicht sehr oft benutze.

mfg


----------



## IDont Care (13. Februar 2011)

Moin

erstmal, super Heft  lese schon lange und finde super Tipps bei euch.

Also ich suche wie mein Vorredner verzweifelt die Codekarte aus dem Heft. Liegt die da lose drinne oder wie?

Möchte gerne euren Testsieger F Secure ausprobieren.

Hoffe man kann mir weiterhelfen.

Hinweis zum Heft 03/2011:

auf Seite 18 unten Links sind die drei Bilder von Grakas zusehen. Das Bild von der HD5870 stimmt nicht. Sonder es ist eine Dual GPU Karte drauf zu sehen  erkennbar an der länge.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (13. Februar 2011)

@gustlegga:
Das kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten; ausprobieren, würde ich sagen 

@IDont Care:
Die Codekarte ist, wie im Heft an den entsprechenden Stellen beschrieben, zwischen den Seiten 74 und 75. Sie ist eingeklebt, sollte ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen also auch kaum von einem gemeinen Dieb entwendet worden sein.

Wenn sie wirklich fehlt, einfach mal eine Mail an den Kundendienst - s. DVD-Papphülle.


----------



## L-man (13. Februar 2011)

ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht das ihr die Vollversion die letzen Monat in der PC Games war auftragen müsst. Das ist für die Leute die beide Magazine kaufen finde ich etwas daneben.


----------



## The Ghost (14. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wir können aus Platzgründen nicht alle CPUs in den Index aufnehmen.





Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wieder was für die DVD? Mich würde die vollständige Liste interessieren (Statistik-Junkie eben).




An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen.
Würde zwei mögliche Systematiken zu einem "Einkaufsführer" für sämtliche, getesteten Produkte vorschlagen:

_- Top 10(/ Top #) der einzelnen Kategorien im Printmedium, komplette Indizes auf dem Datenträger__ [ähnlich dem CHIP-Magazin]
- Komplette Indizes von signifikanten Interessengebiete (wie  "Grafikkarten/ VGa-Küher" oder "Prozessoren/Kühler") im Printmedium, Indizes der restlichen Kategorien auf dem Datenträger_


----------



## Enrico (14. Februar 2011)

The Ghost schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen.
> Würde zwei mögliche Systematiken zu einem "Einkaufsführer" für sämtliche, getesteten Produkte vorschlagen:
> 
> _- Top 10(/ Top #) der einzelnen Kategorien im Printmedium, komplette Indizes auf dem Datenträger__ [ähnlich dem CHIP-Magazin]
> - Komplette Indizes von signifikanten Interessengebiete (wie  "Grafikkarten/ VGa-Küher" oder "Prozessoren/Kühler") im Printmedium, Indizes der restlichen Kategorien auf dem Datenträger_


Da bin ich aber sowas von dafür!


----------



## christian.pitt (14. Februar 2011)

Enrico schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber sowas von dafür!



ja ich auch


----------



## alexausmdorf (15. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich auf die 6 Monate Lizenz von F-Secure gefreut, als ich jedoch heimgekommen bin, musste ich zu meinem Ärger feststellen, dass sich an der beschriebenen Stelle keine befand.
Also habe ich recherchiert und erfahren, dass sich diese auf einer Art Flyer befindet.

Ich bin also zurück zum Geschäft, dort die Hefte durchgesehen und bei einigen Heften hat dieser Flyer gefehlt.
Dem Verkäufer war der Umstand herzlich egal, ich durfte das Heft auch nicht eintauschen. 

Vielleicht solltet ihr bei der nächsten Aktion den Key entweder ins Heft drucken oder per Registrierung online verteilen, damit ihn Menschen ohne Anstand nicht so einfach entwenden können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2011)

Online dürfte noch schwerer zu verifizieren sein und ins Heft drucken würde bedeuten, dass eine Seite individuell für jede einzelne Ausgabe anders gedruckt werden muss - und vor Diebstahl würde es auch nicht schützen. Schließlich der Codezettel ja bereits wie eine normale Seite eingebunden.


----------



## Nixtreme (15. Februar 2011)

Also zunächst mein Feedback zum Inhalt des Heftes: Wirklich toll wie immer, der direkte Vergleich HD6970Vs.GTX570 hat mir richtig gut gefallen, sind auch derzeit die Karten die mich am meisten interessieren, somit ist das Thema bei mir wirklich nicht verfehlt. Zudem lobenswert waren die tollen Nvidia-Specials und CPU-Specials! Da vergeht die Zeit in der Münchner Ubahn wie im Flug und man wünscht sich insgeheim es wären noch ein-zwei Stationen bis zur Arbeit, damit man noch mit dem Artikel fertig wird.

Kritik muss ich allerdings an der (mal wieder) technisch mangelhaften Heft-DVD üben. Der Inhalt ist super und eure Videos seh ich mir gerne an, aber die gebotene Geräuschkulisse ist echt nicht mehr feierlich. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat diesmal der Umstand, dass eines meiner Laufwerke die DVD garnicht erst Lesen wollte. Erst mein BD-Laufwerk, das ansonsten vorbildlich leise arbeitet, konnte die DVD super langsam und unter brüllendem Getöse lesen.
Mittlerweile bin ich dazu übergegangen die Videos erstmal auf die Platte zu kopieren (was wie gesagt aufgrund der Probleme bei der Leserate nur langsam funktioniert), um sie später in Ruhe anzusehen.

Dennoch möchte ich an diser Stelle danken, dass ihr Jungs eure Arbeit so ernst nimmt und mich Monat für Monat mit dem besten IT-Heft beglückt, welches ich mir als Spiele- und PC-Fan wünschen kann


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Februar 2011)

2funky4you schrieb:


> Die neue Ausgabe ist echt der Hammer


Dito!

Aber ich hab ein paar Fehler auf Seite 14 bis 18 gefunden:



Die Netteile für Preis-Leistungs-Spiele-PC und die beiden Arbeits-PC von BeQuiet! haben nur eine 80 plus *Bronze* Zertifizierung, aber in den Tabellen sind sie *Silber* Zertifiziert,


außerdem basiert die 8800 gt (G92)* nicht* auf den G84 Chip
edit: ...und ein Phenom II X6 1900T (Seite 57) gibt es garnicht


----------



## Daniel_M (17. Februar 2011)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> Die Netteile für Preis-Leistungs-Spiele-PC und die beiden Arbeits-PC von BeQuiet! haben nur eine 80 plus *Bronze* Zertifizierung, aber in den Tabellen sind sie *Silber* Zertifiziert,



Stimmt ist ein Tippfehler


----------



## Rocko (21. Februar 2011)

Also die 180 Tage Vollversion von F-Secure ist ja echt ganz toll!

Wenn ich auf den Link in der Zeitschrift gehe zum Verlängern, sehe ich aber nirgendwo die "20,- €" Version zum verlängern, war das ein Druckfehler?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. Februar 2011)

Rocko schrieb:


> Also die 180 Tage Vollversion von F-Secure ist ja echt ganz toll!
> 
> Wenn ich auf den Link in der Zeitschrift gehe zum Verlängern, sehe ich aber nirgendwo die "20,- €" Version zum verlängern, war das ein Druckfehler?



Das war leider ein Fehler, der Virenscanner kostet 20 Euro, die Sicherheitssuite etwas mehr. Aber im PCGH-Preisvergleich gibt es günstige Boxen:

F-Secure: Internet Security 2011, 1 User, 1 Jahr

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Februar 2011)

Also erst mal wieder eine klasse Ausgabe
Was ich jedoch wieder bemerken musste ist das diese ganzen Leistungsraubenden Bildverbesserer wie MSAA, CSAA, AA, AF usw. eigentlich Lachhaft sind und nur für Leute interessant sind die eine halbe Stunde ein Standbild mit der Lupe vergleichen.

Bsp. Seite 33
Edge-Detect-CFAA glättet exzellent. GeForce schlechter
Sorry, wer sieht beim Zocken den unterschied das paar Pixel andere Abstufungen haben wie in eurem Bild?

Bsp. Seite 11.
Sehe bei den Bsp. mit AA und ohne teilweise gar keinen unterschied.
Den Unterschied den ich sehe ist immer wenn schlechtere Details gewählt wurden.
Bei BFBC2 finde ich so gut wie gar keinen Unterschied und das obwohl sogar DX10 und 11 verglichen werden. einziger Unterschied die Schattenkannte ist gerader. Aber wenn ich das Spiel spiele fällt mir sowas doch nicht auf.

Genauso fällt mir oft auf bei Vergleichsvideos oder Bilder das bei höheren Bild verbessernden Einstellungen beim genauen hinsehen die Kannten zwar glatter werden dafür das Gesamtbild unscharf wird was ich eher als Negative und nicht Positive empfinde.

Bin ich da der einzige der das so sieht?

Es wäre auch mal Interessant was die Redakteure dazu meinen, ob sie das während dem echtem Spielen wirklich merken ob mit AA oder ohne AA usw.
Und das ohne das man nur sieht oh die FPS sind auf 1/3 gesunken darum muss das Bild jetzt beim Zocken viel besser sein. (Placebo)


----------



## Enrico (22. Februar 2011)

Gerade gutes AA sieht man erst in Bewegung und nicht auf Standbildern. Ich bin froh, dass ich in vielen Spielen die Möglichkeit dazu habe, weil das Bild in Bewegung wesentlich ruhiger ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2011)

Wie _Enrico_ schon sagt, AA zieht vor allem in Bewegung. Gerade unsere GraKa-Reds spielen idR nur mit SGSSAA oder DS, mich eingeschlossen. Eben weil man es sofort sieht.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Februar 2011)

Yep. Ich spiele privat seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr mit reinem Multisampling. Warum auch, wenn man eine High-End-Grafikkarte im Rechner hat? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Ich spiele immer so, wie es gerade läuft, da ich den Unterschied auch nicht sehe.
Mich interessieren Frames auch nicht, solange es normal läuft, denn flüssiger als flüssig ist überflüssig.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2011)

Überflüssig bedeutet Potenzial für mehr AA


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Nützt aber alles nichts, wenn die Grafikkarte bei 6000x1920 Pixel keine spielbaren Frames mehr liefert.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Februar 2011)

Die Wahrheit liegt (wie so oft) in der Mitte. Wer die Rechenleistung von High-End sowieso nicht ausnutzt, spart besser beim nächsten Kauf das Geld und nimmt nicht das größte, sondern nur das drittgrößte Modell. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Dafür kann ich aber eine High End Karte länger nutzen und das ist doch auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2011)

idR kauft man High-End, weil man immer viele Fps oder hohe BQ will - ansonsten kann man auch alle Jahr Midrange kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Oder man kauft High End, weil die Graka dann so lange drin bleiben kann wie CPU und Brett.
Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die meisten Games eh alles Konsolenportierungen in DX9 sind, ist das eine gute Idee.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Februar 2011)

High-End altert schnell, mit 2x Midrange fährt man idR im selben Zeitraum schneller und günstiger.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Nun ja, weiß ich nicht, wenn ich da eine GTX 280 angucke, damit sollten auch noch alle Games problemlos laufen und die ist schon recht betagt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die noch zwei Jahre gut durchhält, eher sie in den "nicht mehr akzeptabel Bereich" kommt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (23. Februar 2011)

Naja ich mein die GTX 280 steht wirklich noch relativ gut da, aber sofern der erste DX11-only Titel rauskommt ist vorbei und das kann schon innerhalb der nächsten 2 Jahre passieren. 

PS: OMG ich muss aufrüsten!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, weiß ich nicht, wenn ich da eine GTX 280 angucke, damit sollten auch noch alle Games problemlos laufen und die ist schon recht betagt. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die noch zwei Jahre gut durchhält, eher sie in den "nicht mehr akzeptabel Bereich" kommt.


 
Alles eine Frage der präferierten Einstellungen. Man kann auch mit einer GTX 260 und HD 4870 noch akuelle Titel zocken. Reichen die Fps nicht, dann verzichtet man auf AA/AF und erhält dadurch etwa 50 Prozent mehr Fps. Oder man reduziert die Auflösung und Details. Ich kenne aber nur wenige Leute, bei denen das Optionen sind. Bei mir beginnt "reicht nicht mehr" bei "2.560 x 1.600 ist nur noch Multisampling-AA möglich". 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Jeder definiert den "nicht mehr akzeptablen Bereich" halt anders.
Und da ich nur in 1920x1200 spiele, Multisampling AA zwar einstellen kann, ich aber keinen Unterschied sehen, hab ich da eine andere Meinung als du, aber verschiedene Meinung sind ja wichtig, sonst würde es nur noch eine einzige Grafikkarte geben.


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Oder man kauft High End, weil die Graka dann so lange drin bleiben kann wie CPU und Brett.
> Angesichts der Tatsache, dass die meisten Games eh alles Konsolenportierungen in DX9 sind, ist das eine gute Idee.


 
 Bestes Beispiel das deine Aussage nicht wirklich wahr ist:  Haette mann sich vor ein paar Jahren Q6600 + 8800GTX/Ultra.  Oder haette mann sich Q6600 + 8800GT gekauft und dann spaeter Geforce GTX 260.   Option 2 mit der Midrange Karte wahr definitiv die bessere Wahl.  @topic Ich fandt den Aufruestungsguide, das Grafikkarten und CPU Duell und den Lautsprecher Test besonders gut in dieser Ausgabe.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Hätte man sich vor ein paar Jahren einen Q6600 und eine GTX 8800 Ultra gekauft, dann hätte man schon was Neues, denn eine 8800 Ultra kam deutlich früher raus als eine 8800GT.


----------



## thysol (23. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hätte man sich vor ein paar Jahren einen Q6600 und eine GTX 8800 Ultra gekauft, dann hätte man schon was Neues, denn eine 8800 Ultra kam deutlich früher raus als eine 8800GT.


 
 Zu 8800 Ultra Zeiten hatte mann dann halt eine X1950 Pro.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hätte man sich vor ein paar Jahren einen Q6600 und eine GTX 8800 Ultra gekauft, dann hätte man schon was Neues, denn eine 8800 Ultra kam deutlich früher raus als eine 8800GT.


 
Abgesehen davon, dass die Ultra (nicht GTX!) nach der GT erschien:
Es ging wohls eher ums Geld.
Hätte man sich, als beide am Markt waren, die billigere GT geholt, hätte man soviel Geld gespart, dass man sich vorletzten Sommer eine GTX260 hätte holen können, ehe man genau so viel ausgegeben hat. D.h. man hätte fürs gleiche Geld heute eine GTX260 statt einer 8800Ultra, was wohl eindeutig die bessere Situation ist. Einziger Nachteil von 2x Midrange: Die erste Hälfte hat man etwas weniger Leistung. Aber mal ehrlich, was schmerzt mehr: Im Frühjahr 11 mit einer 88u statt einer gtx260 unterwegs zu sein, oder im Frühjahr 09 mit einer 88gt statt u?
Eben. 1x High-End führt, bei gleichen Ausgaben, zu mehr Einbußen. Wer dringend die Leistung braucht, für den kann high-end-und-schnell-wieder-verkaufen die einzig gangbare Option sein. Aber jetzt eine Grafikkarte kaufen, damit man in 3,5 Jahren noch genug fps hat, ist rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

Die GeForce 8800 Ultra kam im Mai 2007 auf dem Markt, die 8800GT im Oktober 2007, die 800GTX im November 2006.

Quelle


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, was schmerzt mehr: Im Frühjahr 11 mit einer 88u statt einer gtx260 unterwegs zu sein, oder im Frühjahr 09 mit einer 88gt statt u?


 
Ich denke, das lässt sich generell nicht beantworten. Der beliebte Autovergleich: Was ist „besser” - eine 100km Strecke mit dem Tempo des fließenden Verkehrs durchzufahren oder die ersten 50km alle zu überholen und sich die letzten 50km hinter einen 80-km/h-Laster zu klemmen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt im Treiber bei Globale einstellung mal 16x AF und 4x AA erzwungen und bei Modus Beliebige Anwendungseinstellung außer Kraft setzen.
Das sollte doch heißen das es überall automatisch an ist?
Habs mal getestet und es läuft alles flüssig mit meiner OC GTX460 dank 1280x1024er Auflösung 
Was ist den dieses AA-Transparenz?
Womit kann ich 1:1 Aufnahmen machen damit ich mal den Unterschied ansehen kann wärend des Spielen? Also keine Aufnahme die extrem verpixelt wird wie bei Fraps den da seh ich sicher kein unterschied


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Februar 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, was schmerzt mehr: Im Frühjahr 11 mit einer 88u statt einer gtx260 unterwegs zu sein, oder im Frühjahr 09 mit einer 88gt statt u?
> Eben


 
Die meisten kaufen sich wohl alle 2-3 Jahre eine neue Grafikkarte, unabhängig davon, welche sie verbaut haben.
Das gilt für den GTX 260 Nutzer ebenso, wie für den GTX 480 Nutzer, und ich will nicht wissen, wie viele GTX 480 Nutzer auf eine GTX 580 gewechselt haben (mich eingeschlossen, da es preislich sehr gut kam. Die GTX 580 hab ich saugünstig in Jersey City abgegriffen und sogar Gewinn gemacht, als ich die GTX 480 dann verkauft hab).
Du hast dann nur einmal eine große Investition, eben die High End Karte neu kaufen und dann kannst du sie wieder gut verkaufen, wenn es die nächste High End Karte gibt. So hast du immer die schnellste Single GPU im Case ohne wirklich wahnsinnig viel Geld auszugeben.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (24. Februar 2011)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt im Treiber bei Globale einstellung mal 16x AF und 4x AA erzwungen und bei Modus Beliebige Anwendungseinstellung außer Kraft setzen.
> Das sollte doch heißen das es überall automatisch an ist?


Überall dort, wo der Treiber kein AA-Behaviour-Bit für die entsprechende Applikation gesetzt hat, welches "AA Override" verhindert.


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Womit kann ich 1:1 Aufnahmen machen damit ich mal den Unterschied ansehen kann wärend des Spielen? Also keine Aufnahme die extrem verpixelt wird wie bei Fraps den da seh ich sicher kein unterschied


Fraps ist dafür sehr geeignet und verpixelt auch nicht, wenn du nicht JPG als Screenshot-Format ausgewählt hast, oder dir die Bilder mit der Windows-Bild- und Faxanzeige (oder wie der Rotz heisst) in skalierter Größe anguckst.


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Überall dort, wo der Treiber kein AA-Behaviour-Bit für die entsprechende Applikatino gesetzt hat, welches "AA Override" verhindert.



Da fällt mir nur eins ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich versteh kein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Fraps ist dafür sehr geeignet und verpixelt auch nicht, wenn du nicht JPG als Screenshot-Format ausgewählt hast, oder dir die Bilder mit der Windows-Bild- und Faxanzeige (oder wie der Rotz heisst) in skalierter Größe anguckst.



Ich würde gern ein Video haben weils ja grad bei bewegten Bildern sehr auffallen soll.


----------



## spockilein (24. Februar 2011)

*Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Hallo erst mal.

In der neuen Ausgabe von "Test" wird auch oben genanntes Sicherheitspaket getestet. Dort hat es einen guten Virenschutz, aber ist langsam und Ressourcenhungrig.
Eine gute Handhabung aber schwache Firewall. Das ist ja im Prinzip das genaue gegenteil von Euren Test. Das es bei solchen Test's abweichungen gibt ist schon klar. Aber solche Unterschiede? Was sagt die Red. dazu? ich hab Sie mir nach Euren test gekauft und bin auch zufrieden. Aber gerade der  Ressourcenhunger ist schon komisch.


----------



## rabe08 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Ich sehe bei der Stiftungwarentest nicht die Kompetenz für Softwaretests.... Jedesmal, wenn ich Tests bei denen sehe von Sachen, von denen ich etwas verstehe, finde ich dicke fette Fehler. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das bei Sachen, von denen ich nichts verstehe, genauso ist. Der Laden ist bei mir total unten durch. Staatlich bezuschusste Inkompetenz in Tüten.

Davon abgesehen komme ich immer mehr zur Überzeugung, dass Antiviren-Tests nur Zufallsergebnisse produzieren. 

@PCGH-REDs: Wenn Ihr AV-Testes dreimal identisch an drei verschiedenen Tagen durchführt, kommt dann immer dasselbe raus?


----------



## spockilein (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

In erster Linie geht es mir um die Belastung des PC beim Starten und während des Betriebs. Ich hatte mal Kaspersky ausprobiert. Der PC wurde zu einen Taschenrechner.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*



> Aber gerade der Ressourcenhunger ist schon komisch


Hast du mal geschaut, auf welche Programmversion sich der Test von Stiftung Warentest bezieht?

Viele Leute haben sich damals auch über GData Internet Security 2011 beschwert. Sie würde das System verlangsamen und alles bremsen. Ich hab die Software selbst im Einsatz.Mittlerweile seit über 3 Monaten. Und ich kann nichts in dieser Richtung berichten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, es muss „Applikation” heissen. Ich ändere das gleich.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Stimmt, es muss „Applikation” heissen. Ich ändere das gleich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Japp genau daran lag es 

Etz mal ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was meinst du mit dem Satz egal ob Applikatino oder Applikation  
Ich hab in der hinsicht kein Plan da ich bis zur jetzigen GTX460 nur ATI hatte und auch so nie AA oder AF übern Treiber extra erzwungen habe


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Februar 2011)

Es gibt - sowohl bei AMD als auch bei Nvidia - vordefinierte Treiberprofile. Wenn in einem Profil für eine bestimmte Anwendung zum Beispiel hinterlegt ist, dass die Antialiasing-Einstellung "Anwendungseinstellung erweitern" so behandelt werden soll, als stünde dort "Anwendungseinstellungen verwenden", dann wird genau das auch gemacht, egal was du im Treiberpanel einstellst (diese Anweisungen nennen sich AA-Behaviour Bits beim Antialiasing). Zumeist werden diese Bits genutzt, um Antialiasing für Problemfälle möglich zu machen.

Du musst also das Treiberprofil für das Spiel selbst ändern, nicht die allgemeine Einstellung.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Ach du meinst das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab alle überprüft steht immer Globale Einstellung....
Danke.

Kennst du zufällig noch ein Programm zum Video aufnehmen wärend dem Spielen wo die Quali nicht darunter leidet? (Sollte natürlich free sein)


----------



## PCGH_Marco (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Ich habe den Test der genannten Zeitschrift bisher nicht gesehen und kann nichts dazu sagen. In unserem Artikel sind alle Tests, die wir gemacht haben, sehr transparent erklärt.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (25. Februar 2011)

Jein, da gibt's noch mehr, ist aber nicht direkt über den Treiber zugänglich. Ein Beispiel ist unsere Vollversion der 04: Tomb Raider Anniversary. Das ignoriert per Treiberprofil AA-Erweiterungen.

Sowohl privat als auch beruflich nutze ich Fraps. Ordentliche Arbeit sollte auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Hab jetzt mal mit COD4 getestet und echt ich seh kein Unterschied auf den Videos (bei Fraps kann man ja 30sec. Aufnehmen bei der Freeversion und das ohne Qualiverlust wusst ich garnicht)

Hab einmal ohne aa,af und supersampling und das 2te mal mit 16xAF, 32xAA + 8fach Supersampling eber ich seh einfach nix das kann doch nicht sein?
Oder sieht man sowas erst bei höheren Auflösungen als 1280x1024

Habs jetzt auch mal mit reinen Screenshots gemacht und es ändert sich nur was wenn ich im Spiel auf 4xAA einstell der Treiber bringt rein garnix.

Treiber 16xAF, 32xAA + 8fach Supersampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Treiber ohne AA,AF und Supersampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel 4xAA Treiber nix



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Spiel4x + Treiber 16xAF, 32xAA + 8fach Supersampling



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

Das sieht auch nicht nach AA aus. Ingame 4x MSAA und dann 32xS und 8x SGSSAA geht eh nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

Ja aber in den ersten 2 Bildern ist in Game kein AA eingestellt und es ändert sich nix?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Februar 2011)

Ich schicke dir am WE mal ein Profil ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das dritte Bild von oben am Besten, aber auch nur beim Stromkabel, sonst sehe ich überhaupt keinen Unterschied.
Und im Game, wenns läuft und ich am Ballern bin, hab ich eh keine Zeit mit die Stromkabel anzugucken, daher fällt das flach.


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. Februar 2011)

@Marc
Jo, das wäre echt klasse von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bitte gleich mit Anleitung was ich damit machen soll


@Quanti
Genau das mein ich auch. 
Aber anscheinend ist da irgendwas verkehrt (was auch immer ich checks nett) und deswegen schaut das alles nicht wirklich besser aus.


----------



## spockilein (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Das sollte ja auch keine Kritik an Euch sein. Ich kann den Ressourcenhunger auch nicht verstehen. Ich habe es ja auch nach einen Test gekauft, und bin voll zufrieden. Wenn man aber so was liest, wird man schnell nachdenklich, ob es wirklich das richtige Programm war. Das beste wird sein, nur noch PCGH zu lesen und andere Zeitschriften zu diesen Thema einfach nicht mehr lesen.


----------



## Balder (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Könnt ihr denn schon sagen wann ihr die Tests von Gdata und Eset nachholt?
In der jetzigen Ausgabe habe ich nach einem Test geguckt aber nicht gefunden schaun wir mal in die 04/11  .
Oder wartet ihr noch auf die jeweils neuen Versionen der beiden Internet Securitys?
Werdet ihr bei der Gdata Version auch die neue Beta testen ?
Bei eurem Test ist es zwar schön das ihr auf die Viren eingegangen seid in euren Tests, aber wie sieht es auch mit der Leistungsfähigkeit der Firewall aus, den Selbstschutz der Security vor Veränderungen oder unerlaubten Abschaltungen von anderen Programmen?
Leider konnte ich dazu nichts lesen und bei einer Security sollte schon alles getestet werde.

PS: Entschuldigung wenn es nicht viel mit F-Secure am Hut hat


----------



## Regza (26. Februar 2011)

*RTW  (pcgh dvd)startet nicht*

Bin mir nicht sicher ob es hierher gehört , jedoch startet bei mir Rtw nicht und sagt das ich die Dvd rom einlegen soll ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: RTW  (pcgh dvd)startet nicht*

Den Patch hast du demnach nicht drauf. Du müßtest den Ptch entpacken und die beiden XXX. exe mit denen des Patches ersetzen, damit sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*

Naja. Die Ergebnisse kommen auch stark aufs System darauf an. Der Test fand ich sehr gut, allerdings wurde alles mit einem Quad-Core getestet (jedenfalls das Balkendiagramm - Intels Core 2 Extreme QX6850) vieleicht hätte man auch noch ein Netbook dazunehmen sollen (z.B. Intel Atom oder AMD Neo II mit 1GB RAM oder so) um einen größeren Vergleich zu haben.
Aber wenn das Programm auf deinem Rechner ohne merkbaren Verlust funktioniert kannst es ohne Probleme weiterverwenden (Bei nem Eigentest auf einem SingleCore PC mit Sempron 1,6 GHz lief das Programm bei mir gut - nur wenn man die Programmeinstellungen geöffnet hatte ruckelte das ganze System - aber wie schon geschrieben - es kommt auf die verbaute Hardware an).


----------



## PCGH_Marco (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Test  F-Secure von PCGH*



spockilein schrieb:


> Das sollte ja auch keine Kritik an Euch sein. Ich kann den Ressourcenhunger auch nicht verstehen. Ich habe es ja auch nach einen Test gekauft, und bin voll zufrieden. Wenn man aber so was liest, wird man schnell nachdenklich, ob es wirklich das richtige Programm war. Das beste wird sein, nur noch PCGH zu lesen und andere Zeitschriften zu diesen Thema einfach nicht mehr lesen.


 
Das ehrt uns zwar, aber wir sind auch nicht fehlerfrei. Ein Seitenblick lohnt sich immer.

Marco


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. März 2011)

*AW: RTW  (pcgh dvd)startet nicht*

So ist es. Einfach mal die Readme oder das Heft lesen. Entgegen landläufiger Meinung beeinträchtigt das weder die Coolness noch den Erfolg beim präferierten Geschlecht.


----------



## over-clocker (23. März 2011)

*Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Hallo,
Da ich auf der suche nach dem perfekten Spiele (CSS) LCD bin habe ich natürlich eure Tests zu Rate gezogen.

Im PCGH Heft 03/11 S.97 sind folgende werte zu Lesen:

Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
Reaktionszeit (Hersteller) : 3ms
Reaktionszeit/Schlieren..  : 14ms
Subjektiv Spiele tauglich/inputlag  :* ja/10ms*

Im PCGH Heft 04/11 S.136 (Einkaufsführer) dagegen 

Samsung Syncmaster 2233RZ
Reaktionszeit/Schlieren..  : 14ms
Subjektiv Spiele tauglich/inputlag  : *ja/2ms*

*Das Gerät erscheint nun deutlich attraktiver als der Viewsonic VX2268wm der in beiden heften mit folgenden werten gelistet ist. *



Im PCGH Heft 03/11 S.97 & PCGH Heft 4/11 S.136

 Viewsonic VX2268wm
 Reaktionszeit (Hersteller) : 2ms <--- Nur im Heft 3/11
 Reaktionszeit/Schlieren..  : 14ms
 Subjektiv Spiele tauglich/inputlag  :* ja/5ms*


Bitte löst dieses Rätsel ich suche einfach den Besten/Schnellsten für Counter Strike Source


----------



## beren2707 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Also ich persönlich, als langjähriger CS 1.6 & CS:S Clanspieler, muss dir leider sagen, dass die angegebenen TFTS bei (semi)professionellem Gaming kaum einen Stich gegen einen Röhrenmonitor machen. Habe selber noch einen 19" und 21" CRT im Einsatz. Die Kombination aus geringer Auflösung (1024x768-1280x960), 120Hz und sehr hohen (>120) FPS macht einen großen Unterschied, 60Hz TFTs haben dagegen keine Chance; 120Hz nur bedingt (reichen allerdings für Normalspieler aus). Daher solltest du meiner Meinung nach, falls du in erster Linie CS:S zocken willst, auf einen Röhrenmonitor setzen. Wenn du einen TFT haben möchtest, dann sind die angegebenen 120Hz-Monitore durchaus einen Blick wert. Der vlt. Beste momentan erhältliche ist der Benq XL2410T, wobei dieser in einer preislich anderen Liga spielt. Ich würde dir daher empfehlen, einen der Monitore zu bestellen und sofort intensiv zu testen. Falls du Probleme mit Schlieren, Tearing etc. haben solltest, kannst du das Fernabgabegesetz nutzen und das vierzehntägige Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen. 19-21" CRTs gibts in der Bucht ab 1€, meist jedoch nur mit Abholung.


----------



## Kusanar (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Danke beren2707... an das Fernabsatzgesetz hatte ich schon gar nicht mehr gedacht, zum Glück gibts das hier bei uns in Österreich auch 

Jo leider muss auch ich bestätigen dass nix über einen CRT geht... hab hier noch einen 24" Sony Trinitron, der war mal bei einem Architekten im Büro und hängt jetzt an meinem Zweitrechner ^^

Laut prad.de hat der Samsung 10ms Input-Lag (siehe PRAD | Testbericht Samsung 2233RZ).

Der Viewsonic schneidet hier übrigens schlechter ab mit 20ms (siehe http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2009/test-viewsonic-vx2268wm-teil13.html).


----------



## PCGH_Marco (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Hallo,

sorry, das ist ein Fehlerteufel, 10 ms ist richtig.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Mich interessiert, wie man gleich auf eine "absichtliche Täuschung" spekuliert. Wo liefern wir Gründe zu einer solchen Annahme?

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fehlerteufel oder absichtliche Täuschung zugunsten von Samsung ?*

Mich interessiert, warum es nicht im Feedback-Thread zur Ausgabe 03/2011 steht.
*verschieb*


----------



## over-clocker (23. März 2011)

Sorrry für den Aggressiven Titel..
Gründe dafür liefert Ihr natürlich keinen.

Ich war nur etwas verstört da ich schon fast den "Jetzt Bestellen" Button gedrückt habe und mein Blick nochmals in euer Heft wanderte.
Daraus Resultierte dann Verwirrung, die insbesondere Nachts um 3 schwer zu mäßigen ist. 

Ich denke Ich werde mir den Viewsonic gönnen.

Also nicht zu eng sehen das ganze.


----------

